# ما هي الدلائل علي ان الوهيه يسوع المسيح من الكتاب المقدس



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

ما هي الدلائل علي ان الوهيه يسوع المسيح من الكتاب المقدس

ارجو فتح الموضوع من قبل الاداره


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> ما هي الدلائل علي ان الوهيه يسوع المسيح من الكتاب المقدس



نمسكهم نقطة نقطة زي ما اتفقنا والنقطة اللي تخلص ناخد اللي بعدها 
اولا :

طبعا معروف ان الآب أطلق عليه لفظ " الله " صراحة في الكتاب المقدس مثل هنا :

Joh 6:27  اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ لأَنَّ هَذَا اللَّهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ». 


ونأتي الى اول إثبات احب ان اناقشه ..

قال المسيح عن نفسه :




*Joh 10:30  أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ *


وطالما ان الآب هو الله فنستطيع مجازا ان نقول ان المسيح قال : " انا والله واحد "


المطلوب منك الآن يا عزيزي ان تأتي لي بأي شخص في الكتاب المقدس قال عن نفسه " انا والآب واحد " لكي يكون هناك وجة للمقارنة بين ما قاله المسيح عن نفسه و بين اي آية أخرى



يبقى المطلوب :

القائل : المسيح
القول : انا والآب واحد
الضمير : عن نفسه 


اتمنى اجابة حرفية من الكتاب المقدس فأنا لن اعتمد على اي شيء خارجه 
رجاء النص ..


----------



## Critic (22 يونيو 2010)

*بعض من الادلة :*

*لنقرأ عندما قال السيد المسيح انا و الاب واحد ما كان رد فعل اليهود :*

*انجيل يوحنا 10*

أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».
*31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.*
*32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»*
*33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»*

*ارادوا رجمه لانه جعل من نفسه الها و ساوى نفسه بالله*
*فيا ترى من اين فهموا هذا ؟*
*من مقولة انا و الاب واحد*
*لان الاب هو الله و هذا ايضا معروف عند اليهود*



*و ايضا :*

*انجيل يوحنا 10*
*38 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».*

*يوحنا 14*
*9 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟*

*إنجيل يوحنا 1: 1*

*فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.*

*و الكلمة (التى قال انها الله) هو السيد المسيح الله المتجسد :*

*22) إنجيل يوحنا 1: 14*
*وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا.*



*و هناك الكثير*


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

*



نمسكهم نقطة نقطة زي ما اتفقنا والنقطة اللي تخلص ناخد اللي بعدها 
اولا :

طبعا معروف ان الآب أطلق عليه لفظ " الله " صراحة في الكتاب المقدس مثل هنا :

Joh 6:27 اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ لأَنَّ هَذَا اللَّهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ». 


ونأتي الى اول إثبات احب ان اناقشه ..

قال المسيح عن نفسه :




joh 10:30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ 


وطالما ان الآب هو الله فنستطيع مجازا ان نقول ان المسيح قال : " انا والله واحد "


المطلوب منك الآن يا عزيزي ان تأتي لي بأي شخص في الكتاب المقدس قال عن نفسه " انا والآب واحد " لكي يكون هناك وجة للمقارنة بين ما قاله المسيح عن نفسه و بين اي آية أخرى



يبقى المطلوب :

القائل : المسيح
القول : انا والآب واحد
الضمير : عن نفسه
اتمنى اجابة حرفية من الكتاب المقدس فأنا لن اعتمد على اي شيء خارجه 
رجاء النص ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*حاضر من عيوني الاتنين ...*

*لا يوجد احد قال انا و الاب واحد الا يسوع المسيح حسب علمي ...*


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

*ما هو دليلك الثاني *

*أرجو من الاعضاء الافاضل لو تكرمتم علي و جعلتم الحوار يدور بيني و بين مولكا مولكان *

*اعرف انكم لستم اقل علما منه كما اعلم لكن حتي يتسني لي ان ارد علي شخص واحد بما انكم تؤمنون بنفس الكلام *

*لا تعتبروه طلبا بل اعتبروه رجاء*


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

*و ايضا :

انجيل يوحنا 10*
*38 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».*

؟؟؟؟

*هل تقصد ان قول المسيح (الاب في و انا فيه) دليل الوهيه ....؟*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (22 يونيو 2010)

*بالنسبة للاخ المهندى *

*ياريت لما تعمل اقتباس لكلام احد ، يكون مندرج تحت تظليل هذه الايقونة *​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (22 يونيو 2010)

*بالنسبة للعزيز المهندى *
*الاخ مولكا قدم دليل على لاهوت السيد المسيح *​ 
*هل لديك اعتراض على هذا الدليل ؟*​


----------



## My Rock (22 يونيو 2010)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة
الرجاء الإلتزام بموضوع و قوانين القسم


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا ماي روك *

*القصه مش قصه اعتراض ام لا ؟*

*يعني مولكا مولكان قال لي بأن احضر شخص قال غير المسيح ( انا و الاب واحد )*

*و قلت له لا يوجد احد قال في الكتاب المقدس *

*و انا منتظر باقي كلامه او مداخلته القادمه حول هذه النقطه ...*

*و لن اعترض علي شئ الا بالدليل و البرهان فقط *

*وهذا وعد*


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

*أسف اقصد عماد حنا لخبطت*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2010)

*ملاحظة صغيرة على هذا النص وليس تدخلا فى الحوار
العبارة دى وردت فى رد المسيح عن اليهود على هذا السؤال
**إِلَى مَتَى تُعَلِّقُ أَنْفُسَنَا؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَقُلْ لَنَا جَهْرًا*
*فالسؤال هو طلبهم ان يعلن لهم ذاته والاجابة تاتى لتوضيح السؤال والاجابة عليه
فكيف يجرؤ انسان ان يقول عن ذاته انا والله واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا بالنسبالى هذا يكفى جدا لاعلان واضح ليسوع انه فى ذاته واحد مع الله وللتاكيد 
ان بعدها ب5 ايات اكد على هذة الوحدانية وقال انه ابن الله فهو لا يتكلم عن رسالته مطلقا فى هذا النص ولم يكن اليهود يسالوه عن رسالته لكى يقول رسالتى انا والله واحد وحتى لا يليق ولا يجرؤ احد ان يقول  ان رسالتى انا والله واحد 
للتاكيد ايضا انه بيعلن عن شخصه انه تكلم بعد ذلك على انه الذى مسح وقدس وارسل للعالم من قبل الاب 
**فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: إِنِّي ابْنُ اللهِ؟*

*فالموضوع كله من اوله لاخره بيتكلم عن
مين هو يسوع الغامض بالنسبة لليهود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهو اعلن عن نفسه 
1-ان اعماله تشهد ليه انه من الاب
2-الواحد مع الاب
3-المقدس المرسل من الاب بكونه ابن الله

*


----------



## Critic (22 يونيو 2010)

*



هل تقصد ان قول المسيح (الاب في و انا فيه) دليل الوهيه ....؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*انا فى الله و الله فيا*
*هل يوجد انسان عادى يستطيع ان يقول "انا داخل الله و الله داخلى"؟*

*



ما هو دليلك الثاني 

أرجو من الاعضاء الافاضل لو تكرمتم علي و جعلتم الحوار يدور بيني و بين مولكا مولكان 

اعرف انكم لستم اقل علما منه كما اعلم لكن حتي يتسني لي ان ارد علي شخص واحد بما انكم تؤمنون بنفس الكلام 

لا تعتبروه طلبا بل اعتبروه رجاء 

أنقر للتوسيع...


رغم انه مش من القوانين لكن ليكن ما تريد !*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 يونيو 2010)

ايمانى بيسوع المسيح لا يتززع ابدا


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2010)

> *حاضر من عيوني الاتنين ...*
> 
> *لا يوجد احد قال انا و الاب واحد  الا يسوع المسيح حسب علمي ...*



اذا طالما لم يوجد ولا انسان استطاع ان يقول عن نفسه انه هو واللخ واحد 
الا المسيح فقط فيكون المسيح هو الله نفسه




كدة أول دليل ..


تحب ندخل على الدليل ؟


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

*تمام تفضل بالدليل الثاني*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2010)

> *و ايضا :
> 
> انجيل يوحنا 10*
> *38 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ  تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا  أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».*
> ...



حبيبي ارجوك واتوسل اليك جدا ركز معايا في اللي بكتبه بس بس بس فقط فقط فقط فقط فقط
وماتقولش اي كلمة انا ماقلتهاش ابدا 

انت سألت وقلت :




> ما هي الدلائل علي ان الوهيه يسوع المسيح من الكتاب المقدس



وانا تحت تحت تحت أمرك 
هاديك بدل الدليل حوالى 50 دليل بس امشي معايا واحدة واحدة وركز معايا في اللي بقوله لك بس 

ولو عندك اعتراض او مناقشة عايز تتناقش فيها انا برضو تحت امرك 
بس عشان نحافظ على سهولة وبساطة الحوار

​


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

تفضل قدم الدليل الثاني


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك حبيبي الغالي ..


لانه يوجد اله واحد و وسيط واحد بين الله و الناس الانسان يسوع المسيح (1تي  2 :  5)


هنا 
يوجد إله واحد
و
يوجد وسيط واحد
و هذا الإله وهذا الوسيط بين الله والناس
هو 
الأنسان يسوع المسيح


هل لديك اعتراض ان المسيح هنا هو الإله الواحد الذي بين الله والناس ؟

بدون الدخول في موضوع انه اله بين الله والناس ازاي ..

انا بس عايزك تقول لي ها يسوع هنا هو الذي اطلق عليه " إله واحد " ام لا ..


تفضل عزيزي​


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

> لانه يوجد اله واحد و وسيط واحد بين الله و الناس الانسان يسوع المسيح (1تي 2 : 5)
> 
> 
> هنا
> ...


 
هل تقصد ان الوسيط و الاله الواحد عائده علي يسوع المسيح الانسان ؟


----------



## حمورابي (22 يونيو 2010)

*نقاش راقي الى حد الأن أتمنى ان يستمر هكذا 
متابع *


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> هل تقصد ان الوسيط و الاله الواحد عائده علي يسوع المسيح الانسان ؟



 انا قلت اني لن اقصد بتاتا ولن اتكلم الا بالكتاب المقدس فقط


النص نفسه يقول : 
​ 

لانه يوجد اله واحد و وسيط واحد بين الله و  الناس *الانسان يسوع المسيح *
(1تي 2 : 5)


انا لم اقل بل لاكتاب المقدس​


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

*




لانه يوجد اله واحد و وسيط واحد بين الله و الناس الانسان يسوع المسيح (1تي 2 : 5)


هنا 
يوجد إله واحد
و
يوجد وسيط واحد
و هذا الإله وهذا الوسيط بين الله والناس
هو 
الأنسان يسوع المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*20 والوسيط يفترض أكثر من واحد. والله واحد.  غلاطيه 3:20*

*23 ان وجد عنده مرسل وسيط واحد من الف ليعلن للانسان استقامته ايوب 33:23*

*فيبدوا ان هناك اكثر من وسيط واحد و الله واحد *

*فالله واحد و الوسطاء كثيرون.....*


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

** ملاحظه عند سؤال اي عالم مسيحي او عند الرجوع الي اي تفسير مسيحي ستجد ان علماء المسيحيه *
*يقولون بأن الوسيط بين الله و الناس في العهد القديم هو موسي النبي *
*و يقولون بأن الوسيط بين الله و الناس في العهد الجديد هو يسوع المسيح *

*لكن المناظره هنا لن تخرج عن اطار الكتاب المقدس بدون الرجوع الي كلام العلماء او الرجوع الي التفاسير* 

مولكا ليس مطالب بالرد علي هذه المشاركه لانها فقط توضيح لي الاخرين


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *20 والوسيط يفترض أكثر من واحد. والله واحد.  غلاطيه 3:20*
> 
> *23 ان وجد عنده مرسل وسيط واحد من الف ليعلن للانسان استقامته ايوب 33:23*
> 
> ...



عزيزي
ما علاقة الأيات هذه بكلامي ؟؟

فين هنا ذُكر انه يوجد أكثر من وسيط بين الله والناس ؟

انظر إلى النص مرة أخرى :

لانه يوجد اله واحد  و وسيط واحد *بين الله و   الناس* الانسان يسوع المسيح 
(1تي 2 : 5)



هل يوجد نص يقول في الكتاب المقدس انه يوجد وسيط بين الله والناس آخر ؟؟؟
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> ** ملاحظه عند سؤال اي عالم مسيحي او عند الرجوع الي اي تفسير مسيحي ستجد ان علماء المسيحيه *
> *يقولون بأن الوسيط بين الله و الناس في العهد القديم هو موسي النبي *
> *و يقولون بأن الوسيط بين الله و الناس في العهد الجديد هو يسوع المسيح *
> 
> ...




تأمرني حبيبي الغالي
في آخر الحوار أرد عليها لو تسمح لأن فيها شيء غريب جدا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا يباركك  استاذ مولكا مولكان 
متابعه *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 يونيو 2010)

*في سوال حيرني في الحوار  

هل لم الاخ المهندي يقول قدم الدليل الاخر يعني اقتنع باول دليل ان المسيح هو الله

اعترف منك بصحة الدليل الاول ان المسيح هو الله 

لو اقنع من اول دليل ماذا تطلب الدليل الاخر ؟! 

 تطلبه لتناقش صحته او لزيادة المعرفة ام لترفضه

 تحياتي للجميع*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يونيو 2010)

> *هل لم الاخ المهندي يقول قدم  الدليل الاخر يعني اقتنع باول دليل ان المسيح هو الله
> 
> اعترف منك بصحة الدليل الاول ان المسيح هو الله
> 
> ...



كان الإتفاق بيني وبين الإستاذ المهندي على جعل حوارنا مختلفا كثيرا عن ما سبقونا بأننا نتكلم فقط من الكتاب المقدس وان لا نقف عند دليل معين

يعني مثلا انا اقدم الدليل  ولو تأكدنه انه دليل على الوهية المسيح كان بها ولكن لا نقف بل نستكمل الأدلة
ولو تأكدنا انه ليس دليل على الوهية المسيح كان بها ولكن لا نقف بل نستكمل الأدلة وهكذا


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يونيو 2010)

*لى تعليق بسيط على النص دا
**لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ: الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ،*
*مولكا مش بيتكلم عن طبيعة الوساطة هل هى كفارية وخاصة فقط بالمسيح ام هى وساطة شفاعية 
مولكا بيتكلم عن طبيعة هذا الوسيط انه ليس مجرد الانسان يسوع المسيح بل ايضا هو ذاته الاله الواحد
θεός 
ياريت منسبش الموضوع الاساسى طبيعة المسيح ونتكلم عن الوساطة الكفارية 
الاية دى اعلان ايضا واضح عن طبيعة المسيح انه الاله الواحد الوسيط*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يونيو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لى تعليق بسيط على النص دا
> **لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ: الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ،*
> *مولكا مش بيتكلم عن طبيعة الوساطة هل هى كفارية وخاصة فقط بالمسيح ام هى وساطة شفاعية
> مولكا بيتكلم عن طبيعة هذا الوسيط انه ليس مجرد الانسان يسوع المسيح بل ايضا هو ذاته الاله الواحد
> ...



قلت في الآخر هارد على الموضوع ده 






مخصوم منك 8 سنين


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يونيو 2010)

> قلت في الآخر هارد على الموضوع ده
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*انا بوضح بس ياباشا اننا نركز فى الاساسى ومنقدرش نزعلك
انطلق
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يونيو 2010)

ها عزيزي ، هل عندك اي اعتراض ان هذا النص يؤكد على الوهية المسيح ؟ اما انتقل للدليل الثالث ؟


----------



## المهندي (27 يونيو 2010)

*أسف علي الاطاله يا جماعه بس انشغلت الايام السابقه *

*يا زميل المصري هذا الحوار ليس الهدف منه اساسا المعارضه من اجل المعارضه او الاستدلال *
*بكلام العلماء بل هو في الاساس لي فهم الاسس الكتابيه التي بنيت علي اساسها الوهيه السيد المسيح *
*بعني العمليه ليس من هو المنتصر و الخاسر بل لفهم الركائز التي تثبت الوهيه السيد المسيح او العكس من داخل الكتاب المقدس *
*و لن نقف علي دليل واحد بل سندرس كل الادله علي ضوء الكتاب المقدس في جو من التفاهم بغيه الوصول الي هذه الركائز و دراستها ركيزه ركيزه *
*لذلك لن تجد المحاوره ستخرج من اطار الكتاب المقدس*

*يا زميل مولكا مولكان ارجو ان تنتظرني قليلا واليوم او غدا سأضع ردي النهائي لي الانتقال الي الدليل الثالث سواء برد الدليل او الموافقه عليه *

*هناك بعض النصوص التي تحتاج الي دراسه اليوم و شكرا لحسن استقبالكم *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (29 يونيو 2010)

*ايها الاخ العزيز
هل ننتظرك ام نعتبرك تركت المناظرة من بدايتها؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2010)

الأخ العزيز طلب التأجيل لظروف فنية في المنتدى معه


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *هناك بعض النصوص التي تحتاج الي دراسه اليوم و شكرا لحسن استقبالكم *



تُريد الإستدلال بنصوص لم تدرسها بعد، لا و المصيبة تكتفي بدراستها خلال يوم؟

حوارات اخر زمن..
اعطنا ما عندك لنفنده كالعادة..


----------



## المهندي (7 يوليو 2010)

ما الفرق بين القول :

*والوسيط يفترض أكثر من واحد. والله واحد. غلاطيه 3:20*

و بين القول 

لانه يوجد اله واحد و وسيط واحد *بين الله و الناس* الانسان يسوع المسيح 
(1تي 2 : 5)

بالنسبه لطلبك هل يوجد نص في الكتاب المقدس فيه قول وسيط بين الله و الناس غير هذا النص ...

لكن هناك نصوص اخري تبين نوع الوساطه :
والى وسيط العهد الجديد يسوع والى دم رشّ يتكلم افضل من هابيل
عب 24:12

اذا الوساطه التي تتحدث عنها هو ان يسوع المسيح هو الوسيط بين الله و الناس في العهد الجديد 
فهل لديك نص في الكتاب المقدس يقول ان يسوع المسيح هو الوسيط بين الله و الناس في العهد القديم ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يوليو 2010)

الزميل المهندي انا لا احب المراوغة 
كلامي كان واضحا جدا جدا جدا !
وموضوعنا واضح ولا اعتقد انك نسيته !!

اريد نص يقول على شخص آخر ( غير المسيح ) انه يوجد إله وسيط بين الله والناس !!!!


لو كلامي مش واضح قل لي اوضحه لكن بلاش مراوغة !!!

السؤال بشكل آخر !

هنا الإله الواحد هو الإله الواحد  فهل لديك نص في الكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن إله ( آخر ) و وسيط ( آخر ) بين الله والناس !!


يوجد صفتين يجب ان تحققهم حتى تكون على قدر معارضة قدام النص

1. الإله الواحد
2. الوسيط الواحد




واضح ؟


----------



## crusader (9 يوليو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> فهل لديك نص في الكتاب المقدس يقول ان يسوع المسيح هو الوسيط بين الله و الناس في العهد القديم ؟


 
طبعا فمن لا يقبل الأبن يحل عليه الغضب لأنه رفض الوسيط و يضل عن الطريق و يهلك لأن الأبن هو الطريق الوحيد الصالح ليوصلنا للأب فهو الوسيط الوحيد
*"* قَبِّلُوا الابْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ، فَتَهْلِكُوا فِي الطَّرِيقِ، لِئَلاَّ يَتَوَهَّجَ غَضَبُهُ سَرِيعاً. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ. "المزمور الثاني أية 12


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2010)

*ألوهية المسيح (شواهد من الكتاب المقدس)​*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2010)

*والنبى يا اخد انت متشرح انت هنا علشان تسال وتستفسر مش تهجص وتالف
*


> *وأنكر يسوع التهمة, أي  أنكر انه يزعم الإلوهية أو حتى انه يعادل نفسه **بالله وقال لهم في لغة  واضحة** .....*


*فين يا حبيبى التهجيص دا بابا الشيخ قالك كدا ولا حاجة*


> *ابدا..... لقد أسأتم  فهمي, لم أقصد ذلك, قولي انا والاب واحد  مجرد اسلوب**بلاغي, أو رمز بمصطلح  النصارى .... لم يكتف يسوع بذلك بل أعطاهم مثالا لهذا الأسلوب **البلاغي من كتابهم حيث  قال لهم*
> *اليس مكتوبا في الناموس  ان اليهود آلهة *


*ياواد يا جماد ودى جبتها لوحدك يا واد
مقرتش انت كلمة الم يقل للذين صارت لهم كلمة الله
مقرتش انت الجزء دا 
وبعدين استدرك كلامه وقال
فالذى قدسه الاب وارسله للعالم تقولون انه يجدف لانه قال انى ابن الله
لاقيت يا كابتن فى النص بيقول وانا زى زيكم صارت لى كلمة الله
ام رجع واكد ان القدوس مسيح الاب ابن الله 
متتفزلكش علينا علشان منهرسكش هنا
*


> *الذي  رأيناه **وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي  يكون لكم ايضا شركة معنا.واما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع** ابنه يسوع  المسيح**. (svd)*


*ياحلاوة النبى يا حلاوة
مع مين يا حبيبى مع الاب ويسوع ابنه 
شايف الواو ولا تلبس نضارة تشوفها كويس 
شركة مع الاب والابن 
مش المؤمنين والاب واحد
عيب يا كابتن انت فى منتدى مسيحى فى وحوووش يكلوك 
*


> ان كان هذا دليل على ان المسيح اله فما ردك على هذا العدد :
> 
> ليكون الجميع واحداً كما أنك أيها الآب في وأنا فيهم  ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحد فينا".
> 
> اذا لدينا حوالى 14 اله (التلاميذ + يسوع + الآب) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*الصلاة على النبى ايه يا واد الحلاوة دى 
مش شايف كما يا كابتن ولا بتستعمى 
نكون فى وحده كما ان الاب واحد مع الابن 
وليس نكون فى وحدة كمثال وحدة الاب والابن 
ودا موضوع تانى خالص بالص مالص 
ولكن القاعدة الفقهيه عند المسلمين
ان عند العرب كله صابووووووون
*


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2010)

*يا ريت الاخ المسلم يركز معي شوية !!! 
تعال نقرأ مع بعض شوي شوي !! 

- شهادة المسيح عن نفسه :

 آ - (أبوكم ابراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد أفرأيت ابراهيم , قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن ) يوحنا 8 :56 ( تقارن مع تكوين 18 عندما جاء الرب مع ملاكين الى ابراهيم وبشره بولادة اسحق ابنه في الليلة التي سبقت هلاك سادوم وعمورة ) .

ب - ( والآن مجّدني انت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم ) يوحنا 17 : 5

ج - ( فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعدا الى حيث كان أولا ) يوحنا 6 : 62


- شهادة الرسل : 

يوحنا 1 : 1 ( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله . هذا كان من البدء عند الله كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان , فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس . ) .

كولوسي 1 : 17 ( الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل ) 


- المسيح سمي الله :

- يوحنا 1 : 1 ( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله ) ويسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله .

- يوحنا 20 :28 ( أجاب توما وقال له ربي وإلهي ) ويسوع هنا لم يصحح اعتقاد توما .

- رومية 9 : 5 ( ولهم الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد كائنا على الكل إلها مباركا الى الأبد ).



- المسيح سمي ابن الله :

- يوحنا 1 : 15 ( يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه أن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي ... الله لم يره احد قط الإبن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبّر ) .

- متى 3 : 16 ( فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء واذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه وصوت من السموات يقول هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي سررت ) .وهذ شهادة من الله نفسه.


و يا ريت تكمل القراءة هنا لانه يوجد الكثير 
​*
*
ألوهية المسيح (شواهد من الكتاب المقدس)​*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2010)

*وطالما ياحبيبى عايز تتفزلك تعالى نعلمك الفزلكة الصح *
*الضربة القاضية على رؤوس امة مانا بقارئ
* *إنجيل يوحنا 10: 36
**
**فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ، لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: إِنِّي ابْنُ اللهِ؟
**ايه رائيك بجة ان يسوع قال انه ابن وحيد الجنس للاب *
*هنجول ايه بجة يا رادل فى الكلام ده *
إنجيل يوحنا 3: 16
*
**لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
**μονογενῆ*
*وحيد الجنس *
*هتقوله برديك انك مش من جنس الاب *


*
*


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2010)

> *"ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحد فينا".
> 
> واحدا فينا ....... واحدا فينا....واحدا فينا
> 
> الوحدة ليست وحدة المؤمنين ولكنها وحدة مع الله !!!!*​


*
وحدة جماعة المؤمنين مع الله لا يقصد بها الالوهية!!! 
المقصود من الاية اي ان يتوحد جماعة المؤمنين و يكونون يدا واحدة مع الله 

الله بالنسبة للمسيحين هو الصديق و الحبيب و نحن لسنا عبيدا نعبده خوفا منه و فزعا من جهنم !!!

نحن نعبد الله لاننا نحن من بحاجة اليه و بحاجة الى مساعدته !! 

و كما قلت لك الوحدة مع الله لا تعني الالوهية !!!! 
​*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2010)

> واحدا فينا ....... واحدا فينا....واحدا فينا


*الصلاة على النبى ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل *
*وطالما انت بتسال ومش فاهم بتتفزلك ليه مش تتعلم الاول*
*الم تقرا يا عزيزى هذا الكلام *
إنجيل يوحنا 15: 5
*
**أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ، لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئًا.
طيب هو الكرمة مين الكرام 
*إنجيل يوحنا 15: 1
*
**«أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ
ومين هو الطريق للكرام 
الكرمة الحقيقة الذى هو الابن يسوع المسيح
*إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6
*
**قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.
يعنى المؤمنين الاغصان ثابتين فى الكرمة الحقيقة (المسيح)الذى سيوصلهم الى الكرام(الاب)وهكاذ تكون الوحدة 
نتوحد فى صلب الكرمة لكى نصل للكرام
فهمت يا عزيزى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2010)

> جاوب ياجميل !!!!!!!!!


*جاوب يا طفلى العزيز والخصلك اللى قولته لعلك تفهم *
*المسيح اوصانا اننا نثبت فيه وسيثبت فينا وهو الكرمة الحقيقة وابيه هو الكرام ولا احد يقدر ان ياتى الى الاب(الكرام)الا بالابن 
وهكذا تكون وحدتنا فى الكرمة لكى نصل للكرام 
ودخلنا فى صلب الابن لكى نتحرر بيه ونصل للاب عن طريق المسيح *


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2010)

> طبعا لا يوجد نص يماثل هذا النص في الكتاب المقدس لذلك  يمكنك الانتقال الي* الدليل الثالث*


جميل جداً 
ننتقل إلى دليل الثالث ...


فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا (كو  2 :  9)


طبعا كالعادة 
أطلب الدليل المطابق من الكتاب المقدس فهل يوجد ؟

​


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2010)

*تم تنظيف الموضوع من المشاركات الخارجة عنه
الرجاء الإلتزام بجوهر الموضوع
*


----------



## المهندي (11 يوليو 2010)

*لماذا هذا الهجوم العنيف علي الاخ الحب و ماهذا الكلام الذي لا يرقي لمستوي الحوار و لماذا توجيه اهانه شخصيه لي اخي التاعب *

*أعتذر عن تكمله النقاش حتي يتم رد اعتبار لي اخي التاعب ووقف السخريه فلم يبدر مني علي ما اظن اي اهانه شخصيه لي اي احد *
*و شكرا لحسن تفهمكم ...*


----------



## المهندي (11 يوليو 2010)

*



تم تنظيف الموضوع من المشاركات الخارجة عنه
الرجاء الإلتزام بجوهر الموضوع


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*جميل جدا *

لا يوجد نص يشابه هذا النص في الكتاب المقدس علي حد علمي لذلك ارجو الانتقال الي الدليل الرابع ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2010)

و اما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك 
(عب  1 :  8)


نفس الطلب

دليل حرفي ..​


----------



## holiness (12 يوليو 2010)

سـلام المسيح معكم جميعا .. 

انني استغرب بصراحة انه الى حد الان هناك من يسال بخصوص الوهية السيد المسيح في الكتاب المقدس .. 
على العموم في الاعادة افادة كما يقولون . 

انا ساضع اية واحدة فقط 
نعم اية واحدة فقط لتنهي الحوار 
ويخرج الشخص السائل او الباحث عن الحق باجابة لنفسه 

الاية المقدسة تقول في
يوحنا 7:14

لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا. *وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ».*​ 
والان بعد قراءة هذه الاية اسال السائل سؤالا واحد فقط لا غير 

جزئية " *وقد رأيتموه* " عائدة لمن ؟؟ 

الهاء عائدة لمن ؟؟

رأينا مين ؟؟ 

الباحث عن الحق سيعرف الاجابة بكل بساطة 

انتظر تعليق او رد الاخ السائل

مع حبي وتقديري للجميع ​


----------



## holiness (13 يوليو 2010)

اين ذهب السائل ؟؟


----------



## المهندي (17 يوليو 2010)

و اما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك 
(عب 1 : 8)

*لا يوجد يا زميل اكمل ....*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يوليو 2010)

*احترزوا اذا لانفسكم و لجميع الرعية التي اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه (اع  20 :  28)
نفس الطلب طبعاً ....
*


----------



## المهندي (20 يوليو 2010)

*لا يوجد نص حرفي للنص الذي احضرته *

*ياريت تضع خمس ادله في المداخله الواحده حتي نوفر الوقت لو امكن .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *لا يوجد نص حرفي للنص الذي احضرته *
> 
> *ياريت تضع خمس ادله في المداخله الواحده حتي نوفر الوقت لو امكن .*



*انا بفكر نقلب اتجاه الإثبات الى النفي
فما رأيك ؟
*


----------



## المهندي (21 يوليو 2010)

*



انا بفكر نقلب اتجاه الإثبات الى النفي
فما رأيك ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ماشي ما في اي مشكله *
*و الحقيقه اني كنت اتسأل في نفسي *
*لمادا لم يحضر مولكا دليل واحد من العهد القديم يثبت به الوهيه المسيح ؟*

*كيف انت واثق تماما من ألوهيه يسوع المسيح رغم انه ليس المسيح الدي تنبأ به العهد القديم علي الاطلاق ؟*

*أسئله حائره تحتاج الي اجابه....*

*فحسب منطقي ادا كان يسوع المسيح ليس هو المسيح الدي تنبأ به الكتاب المقدس فأن احضار ادله تفيد بان يسوع المسيح هو الله لن يفيد اي شئ ولو احضرت الف دليل الوهيه ....*

*لدلك اسمح لي بنفي الوهيه السيد المسيح بالطريقه اليهوديه *
*يسوع المسيح ليس هو المسيح *

*فهل تسمح لي بأن انفي عن يسوع المسيح الالوهيه و كدلك لقب المسيح ككل ...*

*في انتظار ردك ..*


----------



## crusader (21 يوليو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *ماشي ما في اي مشكله *
> *و الحقيقه اني كنت اتسأل في نفسي *
> *لمادا لم يحضر مولكا دليل واحد من العهد القديم يثبت به الوهيه المسيح ؟*
> 
> ...


 
نص من العهد القديم يفيد الألوهية حاااضر يا عم

*لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابناً وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام*"* (أشعياء 6:9).* 

*"6 قَائِلاًَ: «أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي، وَأَجْلَسْتُهُ عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ، جَبَلِي الْمُقَدَّسِ». *

* 7 وَهَا أَنَا أُعْلِنُ مَا قَضَى بِهِ الرَّبُّ: قَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا اليَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. *
* 8 اطْلُبْ مِنِّي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثاً، وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكاً لَكَ. *
* 9 فَتُكَسِّرَهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ، وَتُحَطِّمَهُمْ كَآنِيَةِ الْفَخَّارِ». *
* 10 وَالآنَ تَعَقَّلُوا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ، وَاحْذَرُوا يَاحُكَّامَ الأَرْضِ. *
* 11 اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ، وَابْتَهِجُوا بِرِعْدَةٍ. ** 12 قَبِّلُوا الابْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ، فَتَهْلِكُوا فِي الطَّرِيقِ، لِئَلاَّ يَتَوَهَّجَ غَضَبُهُ سَرِيعاً. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ." *
*المزمور 2*


*كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللّهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ (مزمور 45:6) يقابلها في العهد الجديد*
*و أما عن الأبن كرسيك يا الله الي دهر الدهور قضيب أستقامة قضيب ملكك (العبرانيين 1:8)*

*هذا قليل من كثيييييييييير*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يوليو 2010)

> *يسوع المسيح ليس هو المسيح
> 
> فهل تسمح لي بأن انفي عن يسوع المسيح الالوهيه و كدلك لقب المسيح ككل ...
> 
> في انتظار ردك ..*


*يسوع المسيح ليس هو المسيح
ولا قصدك
يسوع ليس هو المسيح
كدا انت خرجت عن الوهية المسيا الى انكار مسيانية يسوع
دا موضوع تانى خالص 
لو عايز تتكلم عن الوهية المسيا فى الفكر اليهودى ايضا متوفر معلومات صريحة من الفكر اليهودى على ان المسيا سيكون هو نفسه قوة يهوه وكلمته واعتقد قدمه الدكتور هولى بايبل بحث اكثر من رائع ومجهود رائع عن مفعوم المسيا فى الفكر اليهودى*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يوليو 2010)

> *لمادا لم يحضر مولكا دليل واحد من العهد القديم يثبت به الوهيه المسيح ؟*


*لاني اريد ان اجعل الحوار من طرف واحد فقط بدون اي فلفصة ، فكما ترى لم يكن لك اي دور يذكر او لا يذكر في الحديث ، بل انا احضر الإثبات القاطع وانت تقول " لا يوجد ما يساويه " .... فننتقل الى دليل آخر ..*



> *كيف انت واثق تماما من ألوهيه يسوع المسيح رغم انه ليس المسيح الدي تنبأ به العهد القديم علي الاطلاق ؟*


*لا يوجد " رغم " وبالتالي ينتفي السؤال .....

أولا : افتح موضوع آخر لنرى سوياً هل فعلا يسوع المسيح هو المسيح ام لا ..
ثانيا : سيكون اعتمادنا في الموضوع على امرين " الكتاب المقدس بحرفه ، وتفسيرات اليهود قبل المسيح وبعده بقرون بسيطة ، فلنرى .... 

*


> *أسئله حائره تحتاج الي اجابه....*


*تحتاج الى تصليح فقط ..*



> *فحسب  منطقي *


*مرفوض ..*




> *فحسب  منطقي ادا كان يسوع المسيح ليس هو المسيح الدي تنبأ به الكتاب المقدس فأن  احضار ادله تفيد بان يسوع المسيح هو الله لن يفيد اي شئ ولو احضرت الف دليل  الوهيه ....*


*هاهاهاهاها نقطة في غاية الغرابة !
لو اثبتنا ان يسوع المسيح هو الله يهوه اله العهد القديم إله اليهود فيكون هو نفسه الله لأنه فعلا تم اثبات انه الله !!!*



> *لدلك اسمح لي بنفي الوهيه السيد المسيح بالطريقه اليهوديه *


*مرفوض ايضاً
اسمح لك بنفي الوهية المسيح من الطريقة الكتابية فقط ، طالما انه الكتاب الوحيد الإلهي .. بحسب رأينا ..
*​*وتجاوزا سأعطيك اوبشن جديد بانك تستشهد باقوال اليهود قبل المسيح وبعده بقرون بسيطة *




> *يسوع المسيح ليس هو المسيح *


*كيف يكون المسيح ليس هو المسيح ! منطقاً !؟؟
اذا كان المسيح ليس هو المسيح فبالتالي فإن المسيح ( الأول ) هو فقط مسيح لأنه ليس المسيح ! وطالما ان العهد الجديد اثبت ان يسوع هو المسيح اذن فالموضوع منتهي...

*


> *فهل تسمح لي بأن انفي عن يسوع المسيح الالوهيه و كدلك لقب المسيح ككل ...*


*لا ، فلنبدأ وتريني كيف ستنفي الوهية الرب يسوع المسيح من الكتاب المقدس فقط كما اثبتها انا حرفيا من الكتاب المقدس فقط عن طريق العهدين ..*

​


----------



## holiness (22 يوليو 2010)

لماذا يا المهندي لم تعلق بخصوص مداخلتي ؟؟ 

ثانيا : انا اوافقك عزيزي مولكا لماذا لا نحول الى النفي


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يوليو 2010)

*سننتظر اي نفي
لأني مللت من الإثبات ...
*


----------



## المهندي (23 يوليو 2010)

> *لا ، فلنبدأ وتريني كيف ستنفي الوهية الرب يسوع المسيح من الكتاب المقدس فقط كما اثبتها انا حرفيا من الكتاب المقدس فقط عن طريق العهدين ..*



*حاضر دي سهله اوي ...*

_ 41 وفيما كان الفريسيون مجتمعين سالهم يسوع__ 42 قائلا ماذا تظنون في المسيح.ابن من هو.قالوا له ابن داود._<A name=ver43>_ 43 قال لهم فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا_<A name=ver44>_44 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك._<A name=ver45>_ 45 فان كان داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه._<A name=ver46>_ 46 فلم يستطع احد ان يجيبه بكلمة.ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر احد ان يساله بتة_

متي 22

:smi411:


----------



## crusader (23 يوليو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *حاضر دي سهله اوي ...*
> 
> 
> [q-bible]
> ...


 

*المسيح من نسل داود:*
[q-bible]*كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح أبن داود أبن أبراهيم*[/q-bible]

*[q-bible]*" *قال الرب لربي*: *اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك مزمور 110:1[/q-bible]*

بما أن داود ملكا أي رب للشعب فليس له رب الا الأله فعندما يقول قال الرب (1) لربي (2) أذا فيوجد لدينا الرب بشخصيته (1) يقول للرب بشخصيته (2) أن يجلس عن يمينه
الرب بشخصيته (1) واضحة أنه الأب القوة الذي له السلطان أن يضع الأعداء عند موطأ الأقدام
الرب بشخصيته (2) هو المسيح الذي قال
[q-bible]*من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً على سحاب السماء* (متى26: 64). [/q-bible]

*أما كيف يدعوه أبنه فلأن داود لا يجرأ أن يقول للمسيح يا أبني لأنه الهه هذا من دافع الأجلال المستحق لشخص المسيح لأن الأبن أقل من الأب البيولوجي و لا يليق أن الأبن يعاقب الأب مثلا لكن هذا لا ينطبق علي الأله لأن المسيح أعظم من داود و عندما أخطأ عاقبه لأنه ربه أي معيله و ساتره و حاميه*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يوليو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *حاضر دي سهله اوي ...*
> 
> _ 41 وفيما كان الفريسيون مجتمعين سالهم يسوع__ 42 قائلا ماذا تظنون في المسيح.ابن من هو.قالوا له ابن داود._<a name=ver43>_ 43 قال لهم فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا_<a name=ver44>_44 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك._<a name=ver45>_ 45 فان كان داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه._<a name=ver46>_ 46 فلم يستطع احد ان يجيبه بكلمة.ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر احد ان يساله بتة_
> 
> ...




*ما هذا ؟؟

اين مصطلح " ليس الله " او ما شابه كما فعلت انا واثبت بالحرف انه " الله " ؟*


----------



## holiness (24 يوليو 2010)

اين النفي في هذه الايات ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يوليو 2010)

*منتظرون *


----------



## المهندي (25 يوليو 2010)

*



ما هذا ؟؟

اين مصطلح " ليس الله " او ما شابه كما فعلت انا واثبت بالحرف انه " الله " ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اين مصطلح بأنه ليس الله 

بالله عليك هل قرأت النص الذي احضرته ام لم تقرأه ؟

1- يسوع المسيح قال ان داوود قال علي المسيح بأنه رب وهذا دليل نفي الالوهيه عن المسيح .
اي ان المسيح ليس الله 

2- استنكار يسوع المسيح حول ان يكون المسيح ابنا لداوود 
و بذلك ينفي المسيح عن نفسه شبهه ان يكون ابنا لداوود و بذلك 
تنتهي كل ادله الالوهيه التي احضرتها تباعا 

لان يسوع المسيح نفي عن نفسه ان يكون ابنا لداوود و بذلك تسقط جميع النبوؤات عن يسوع المسيح في العهد القديم و الجديد تباعا و كل ادله الوهيته معها.

لكل شئ اساس ...

لا تستطيع ان تبني ناطحه سحاب بدون اساسات ثابته لانها سوف تنهار بالكامل 

و كذلك الامر بالنسبه لي استدلالك بنصوص تريد ان تثبت بها ان يسوع المسيح هو الله بدون ان تكون لديك اساسات ثابته.

لذلك اعتبر هذا النص من افضل النصوص التي تبين ان المسيح ليس بأله لان داوود دعاه ربا 

لذلك اعتبر كل ادله الالوهيه التي احضرتها- رغم ضعفها و قدرتي للرد عليها جميعا -
لكن افضل ان اتبع طريق مختصر وهو ان اقول لكم 

ان مسيحكم ليس ابن داوود وبذلك لا يحق لكم ادعاء بان يسوع اله ولو الفتم مئه كتاب في لاهوته.

لكن كيف يكون المسيح مش ابن داوود رغم ان الاناجيل لا تكاد تذكر اسم يسوع الا ذكرت معه اسم داوود؟

فعلا العهد الجديد مذكور فيه اسم يسوع ابن داوود و مذكور فيه نسله الي داوود كما في لوقا و متي ...

فكيف تقول ان المسيح ليس ابن داوود ...

أقول لكم ان يسوع المسيح انكر هذا القول علي اليهود انفسهم كما هو مذكور في كتابكم 
و ثانيها و حتي لو اخذنا بسلسله الانساب المذكورين في لوقا و متي فلن يفيد في اثبات ان يسوع المسيح هو ابن داوود المنتظر 

وهذا ما سأثبته لكم بأذن الله 

فهل يوافق الزميل مولكا مولكان ان تسقط كل ادله الوهيه المسيح التي احضرها لو اثبت له ان يسوع المسيح ليس ابن داوود 

ام سيكون ردك هو انه حتي لو لم يكن المسيح ابن داوود المنتظر 
فأنه سيظل اله 

* ملاحظه ان قول داوود ربا للمسيح لا يعني انه قال له انه هو الله كما يخيل لي البعض 
بل ان كلمه ربا المقصود بها سيدا و كان بالاحري للترجمات العربيه ان تكتبها سيدا او سيدي بدل كلمه ربا حتي لا يحصل لخبطه 






*


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2010)

*



اين مصطلح بأنه ليس الله 

بالله عليك هل قرأت النص الذي احضرته ام لم تقرأه ؟

1- يسوع المسيح قال ان داوود قال علي المسيح بأنه رب وهذا دليل نفي الالوهيه عن المسيح .
اي ان المسيح ليس الله 

2- استنكار يسوع المسيح حول ان يكون المسيح ابنا لداوود 
و بذلك ينفي المسيح عن نفسه شبهه ان يكون ابنا لداوود و بذلك 
تنتهي كل ادله الالوهيه التي احضرتها تباعا 

لان يسوع المسيح نفي عن نفسه ان يكون ابنا لداوود و بذلك تسقط جميع النبوؤات عن يسوع المسيح في العهد القديم و الجديد تباعا و كل ادله الوهيته معها.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يبدو ان هناك لبس شديد عندك و هذا متوقع*
*اخبرنى من اين فهمت ان السيد المسيح استنكر انه ابن داوود ؟*
*و حينها ستتضح الصورة لديك*


----------



## المهندي (25 يوليو 2010)

*اذا وافق مولكا علي طلبي *

*فأرجو ان يقول لي اي من سلسله الانساب هي التي تجعل من المسيح ابن داوود المنتظر ؟*

*هل هي سلسله الانساب المذكوره في متي ام سلسله الانساب المذكوره في لوقا ام الاثنين معا ؟*


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2010)

*هل هذا حوار ثنائى يا اخواننا ؟!*
*حددوا موقف الموضوع لان تجاهل جميع المشاركات الا شخص واحد امر مستفذ الا لو كان حوار ثنائى !!!*
*سلام*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2010)

*الاخ المهندي اذا كنت باحثا و ناقدا بحق اقرأ الموضوع التالي الذي يكسر كل الادلة التي احضرتها !!! 
افتح الكتابين العهد القديم( التوراة) و العهد الجديد و قارن بنفسك لتعرف انك على باطل !! ​*
*ما هي الأدلة على ألوهية المسيح في كتب العهد القديم؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2010)

*ياحبيبى دا بيقول كيف يكون ابنه وهو بيدعوه ربه
الرد جوا الكتاب
لان المسيح هو اصل وذرية داوود
**أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ*
*هو ربه وابنه 
مش بينفى دا بيقدم سؤال بيه هتعرف شخصيته بيه
رب وابن داوود
*


----------



## المهندي (25 يوليو 2010)

*



يبدو ان هناك لبس شديد عندك و هذا متوقع
اخبرنى من اين فهمت ان السيد المسيح استنكر انه ابن داوود ؟
و حينها ستتضح الصورة لديك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا يوجد لبس في هذه المسأله بالذات 

المسيح استنكر بسؤاله لليهود عن المسيح يكون ابن مين ؟
ولا يوجد لديكم تفسير مقنع الا بالاعتماد علي القول بأن المسيح اراد ان يبين لهم انه هو الله بذكر نص المزمور ( قال الرب لربي ) حيث ان داوود قال عنه انه رب - اي اله - و بذلك يكون رب داوود اي اله داوود 

ثم ان المسيح قال في نص اخر كيف يقول الكتبه بأن المسيح ابن داوود ؟

وهذا سؤال استنكاري يا زميل ...

كأن اقول لكم 
كيف يقول المسيحيون بأن المسيح هو الله ؟
سؤال استنكاري من قبلي 

لذلك حينما اثبت ان كلمه ربا لا تعني الاله بل تعني سيدا رغم ان هذا موضوع منتهي و معروف لدي الجميع بأن ربا تعني سيدا فانه لن يكون لديكم اي تفسير منطقي لهذا النص.

*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *الاخ المهندي اذا كنت باحثا و ناقدا بحق اقرأ الموضوع التالي الذي يكسر كل الادلة التي احضرتها !!!
> افتح الكتابين العهد القديم( التوراة) و العهد الجديد و قارن بنفسك لتعرف انك على باطل !! ​*
> *ما هي الأدلة على ألوهية المسيح في كتب العهد القديم؟​*


*
ما ترد يا اخ !! 
القسم ليس للحوار الثنائي !! 
يحق لجميع الاعضاء المشاركة في الرد

لا تهمل مشاركات باقي الاعضاء !! ​*


----------



## crusader (25 يوليو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *اذا وافق مولكا علي طلبي *
> 
> *فأرجو ان يقول لي اي من سلسله الانساب هي التي تجعل من المسيح ابن داوود المنتظر ؟*
> 
> *هل هي سلسله الانساب المذكوره في متي ام سلسله الانساب المذكوره في لوقا ام الاثنين معا ؟*


 
*من الواضح أنك لا تجيد القراءة لأنها أول أية في متي تقول أنه أبن داود و مذكورة أيضا في لوقا 3*
[q-bible]
* بن مليا بن مينان بن متاثا بن ناثان بن داود [لوقا 3:31]*
[/q-bible]

[q-bible]1 *كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم [متي 1:1]*[/q-bible]


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2010)

*



المسيح استنكر بسؤاله لليهود عن المسيح يكون ابن مين ؟
ولا يوجد لديكم تفسير مقنع الا بالاعتماد علي القول بأن المسيح اراد ان يبين لهم انه هو الله بذكر نص المزمور ( قال الرب لربي ) حيث ان داوود قال عنه انه رب - اي اله - و بذلك يكون رب داوود اي اله داوود 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**طب ما انت بترد على نفسك اهو !!!!*
*هما مش فاهمين ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد و هو حب يفهمهم و هما مغهموش بردو و معرفوش يجاوبوا على سؤاله (اللى كان غرضه انه يفهمهم مش استنكار !!! ) فلم يتجاسروا ان يسالوه على اى شيئ لانهم عجزوا عن الاجابة*


*



ثم ان المسيح قال في نص اخر كيف يقول الكتبه بأن المسيح ابن داوود ؟

وهذا سؤال استنكاري يا زميل ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لا ليس استنكارى*
*كانى اقول لك كيف ان المسيح هو انسان و الله فى نفس الوقت ؟*
*فهل انا استنكر هذا !*
*لا بل اختبر مدى فهمك*

*



كأن اقول لكم 
كيف يقول المسيحيون بأن المسيح هو الله ؟
سؤال استنكاري من قبلي 


أنقر للتوسيع...

**سؤالك انت استنكارى*
*لكن سؤاله هو اختبارى لهم*


*



لذلك حينما اثبت ان كلمه ربا لا تعني الاله بل تعني سيدا رغم ان هذا موضوع منتهي و معروف لدي الجميع بأن ربا تعني سيدا فانه لن يكون لديكم اي تفسير منطقي لهذا النص.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*</strong>
*و ما المانع ان يكون رب و سيد و اله فى نفس الوقت !!!*
*يا حبيبى هو كان معلم و رب و سيد و هو اله فهل هذا مشكلة ؟!*

*الم يقل : انا و الاب واحد   يو 30:10*
*و حينها شرع اليهود ان يرجموه لانه ساوى نفسه بالله*

*الم يقل : من رانى فقد راى الاب    يو 9:14*

*انت تكرر نفسك و تتجاهل اجابتنا و تقر بانه لا جواب حتى قبل ان يبدأ النقاش فأى حوار هذا !!!!!*


----------



## crusader (25 يوليو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *لا يوجد لبس في هذه المسأله بالذات *
> 
> *المسيح استنكر بسؤاله لليهود عن المسيح يكون ابن مين ؟*
> *ولا يوجد لديكم تفسير مقنع الا بالاعتماد علي القول بأن المسيح اراد ان يبين لهم انه هو الله بذكر نص المزمور ( قال الرب لربي ) حيث ان داوود قال عنه انه رب - اي اله - و بذلك يكون رب داوود اي اله داوود *
> ...


 
*أذا هل هي بالطريقة الصحيحة بتاعتك "قال السيد لسيدي أجلس عن يميني" طاب من سيد داود و هو الملك؟؟؟*
*الله هو سيده*

*و بما أنك لا تعترض علي أن المسيح ربا *
*أذا المسيح سيده أيضا و المسيح قال أنه سيجلس عن يمين القوة*

*و الأية تقول قال الرب لربي أجلس عن يميني *

*أذا المسيح أله لأنه سيد من لا سيد له غير الله*


----------



## المهندي (25 يوليو 2010)

* 




الاخ المهندي اذا كنت باحثا و ناقدا بحق اقرأ الموضوع التالي الذي يكسر كل الادلة التي احضرتها !!! 
افتح الكتابين العهد القديم( التوراة) و العهد الجديد و قارن بنفسك لتعرف انك على باطل !! 



ما هي الأدلة على ألوهية المسيح في كتب العهد القديم؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا زميله ريد روز 

لماذا احتاج ان اناقش عشرات ادله الوهيه اذا كنت استطيع و بسهوله ان اثبت ان المسيح ليس ابن داوود المنتظر

لا احتاج الي الطريق الطويله لي تفنيد الوهيه السيد المسيح 
اذا كان هناك طريق مختصره و مفرشه بالورود لتفنيد الالوهيه 
عن السيد المسيح 
عن طريق اثبات انه ليس ابن داوود المنتظر 

اعرف ان كلامي ثقيل و اعلم انكم غاضبون من كلامي لكن نحن في حوار 
يعتمد علي الادله 
لذلك ارجو ان تجاوبي علي سؤالي المنطقي جدا ؟
اي من سلسله الانساب هي التي تجعل من المسيح ابن داوود المنتظر و لماذا ؟

 ​
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2010)

> *لماذا احتاج ان اناقش عشرات ادله الوهيه اذا كنت استطيع و بسهوله ان اثبت ان المسيح ليس ابن داوود المنتظر*


*مطلوب منك الاثبات
ما انت احضرته يثبت نسب المسيح الى داوود
هو سالهم من يكون هو 
قالوا ابن داوواد
مقلهمش لا غلط هو مش ابنه هو ربه مفيش الكلام دا
قال طيب ازاى يكون ابنه وفى نفس الوقت ربه
تعرف ازاى 
لان المسيح هو اصل داود لانه هو الكلمة وهو ابنه لانه دخل للعالم من نسله
اعتقد دى من ابجديات المسيحية*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *
> 
> 
> يا زميله ريد روز
> ...



*ردك دليل على عجزك امام المواجهة 


كل الادلة التي ذكرت في الموضوع مش عاجبة سيادتك !! 

و مين قالك المسيح ليس ابن داوود المسيح هو من نسل و بيت داوود !! ​*


----------



## المهندي (25 يوليو 2010)

*حستا سأقول لكم شئ *

*بالنسبه لك يسوع المسيح هو الله هو المعلم هو السيد هو كل شئ *

*بالنسبه لي اذا لم يكن المسيح ابن داوود المنتظر فلن يكون هو المسيح ولا الله ولا المعلم ولا السيد ولا اي شئ مذكور عن المسيح في العهد القديم *

*اذا دعونا نتفق علي نقطه معينه بدل ما نبقي نرد علي بعض كده *

*اثبتوا ان المسيح هو ابن داوود المنتظر و انا سأنهي الحوار بالموافقه علي كل ادله الالوهيه التي ستضعوناه بل لن اعارض علي اي دليل منها *

*في نفس الوقت اذا اثبت ان يسوع المسيح ليس هو ابن داوود المنتظر *
*فلا تضعون لي اي دليل الوهيه ولا تقولوا انه المسيح ولا اي شئ *

*لذلك ارجو ان يتم اجابه سؤالي *

*اي النسبين المذكورين في العهد الجديد هو الذي يجعل من المسيح ابن داوود المنتظر و لماذا ؟*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2010)

*المسيح فعلا هو ابن داوود
عجبي هل ستكون سيادتك اصدق من الكتاب المقدس!!

ما اعتقد !! يا ريت تقرأ منيح ​​*

*كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ.

2 إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ.
3 وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ.
4 وَأَرَامُ وَلَدَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ وَلَدَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ وَلَدَ سَلْمُونَ.
5 وَسَلْمُونُ وَلَدَ بُوعَزَ مِنْ رَاحَابَ. وَبُوعَزُ وَلَدَ عُوبِيدَ مِنْ رَاعُوثَ. وَعُوبِيدُ وَلَدَ يَسَّى.
6 وَيَسَّى وَلَدَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا.
7 وَسُلَيْمَانُ وَلَدَ رَحَبْعَامَ. وَرَحَبْعَامُ وَلَدَ أَبِيَّا. وَأَبِيَّا وَلَدَ آسَا.
8 وَآسَا وَلَدَ يَهُوشَافَاطَ. وَيَهُوشَافَاطُ وَلَدَ يُورَامَ. وَيُورَامُ وَلَدَ عُزِّيَّا.
9 وَعُزِّيَّا وَلَدَ يُوثَامَ. وَيُوثَامُ وَلَدَ أَحَازَ. وَأَحَازُ وَلَدَ حَزَقِيَّا.
10 وَحَزَقِيَّا وَلَدَ مَنَسَّى. وَمَنَسَّى وَلَدَ آمُونَ. وَآمُونُ وَلَدَ يُوشِيَّا.
11 وَيُوشِيَّا وَلَدَ يَكُنْيَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ عِنْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ.
12 وَبَعْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ يَكُنْيَا وَلَدَ شَأَلْتِئِيلَ. وَشَأَلْتِئِيلُ وَلَدَ زَرُبَّابِلَ.
13 وَزَرُبَّابِلُ وَلَدَ أَبِيهُودَ. وَأَبِيهُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيَاقِيمَ. وَأَلِيَاقِيمُ وَلَدَ عَازُورَ.
14 وَعَازُورُ وَلَدَ صَادُوقَ. وَصَادُوقُ وَلَدَ أَخِيمَ. وَأَخِيمُ وَلَدَ أَلِيُودَ.
15 وَأَلِيُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيعَازَرَ. وَأَلِيعَازَرُ وَلَدَ مَتَّانَ. وَمَتَّانُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ.
16 وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يُوسُفَ رَجُلَ مَرْيَمَ الَّتِي وُلِدَ مِنْهَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ.
17 فَجَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ مِنْ إِبْراهِيمَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً وَمِنْ دَاوُدَ إِلَى سَبْيِ بَابِلَ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً وَمِنْ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً. 



​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يوليو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *
> 
> اين مصطلح بأنه ليس الله
> 
> ...




*ركز عزيزي في طلبي جيدا ..*

* اين مصطلح " ليس الله " او ما شابه كما فعلت انا واثبت بالحرف انه " الله " ؟ *


----------



## المهندي (25 يوليو 2010)

*طيب مادام هو من ابجديات المسيحيه و ازيد و اقول لك انه الاساس و الركيزه الاوليه لكل عقائدكم مجتمعه و اذا سقطت سقط الكل *

*لذلك وبدون اي مقدمات *

*اي النسبين يا مسيحيين هو الدليل علي ان المسيح ابن داوود المنتظر و لماذا ؟*

*لوقا ام متي ام الاثنان معا ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يوليو 2010)

*الزميل المهندي

ركز جيدا فأنت تحاور مولكا مولكان !!!

قلت لك تكلم اولاً عن الوهية المسيح الحرفية من داخل الكتاب المقدس .....
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يوليو 2010)

> *اذا وافق مولكا علي طلبي *



*غير موافق اولا

قلت لك احضر لي دليل حرفي يقول عن المسيح انه " ليس الله " كما احضرت لك الادلة الحرفية ان المسيح هو الله ..*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *طيب مادام هو من ابجديات المسيحيه و ازيد و اقول لك انه الاساس و الركيزه الاوليه لكل عقائدكم مجتمعه و اذا سقطت سقط الكل *
> 
> *لذلك وبدون اي مقدمات *
> 
> ...



*و مين قالك يا افندي انه نسب المسيح في لوقا يختلف عنه في متى !! 

عجبي من الذين يتكلمون بما يجهلون !!

متي يصف نسب المسيح الرئيسي بينما يصف لوقا نسبه آخذاً في الأعتبار صلة الزواج. فقد كان من الطبيعي في ذلك الوقت أنه عند موت رجل لم ينجب أبناء، أن يأخذ أخية أمرأته زوجة له وعند انجابهما أن يحمل الطفل أسم أخيه المتوفي. وبالرغم من أن هذا احتمال وارد ولكنه لايعقل أن يكون ذلك حدث في كل جيل من داوود الي المسيح.

أنجيل لوقا دون نسب العذراء مريم بينما دون أنجيل متي نسب يوسف النجار. فقد تابع متي نسب يوسف لأنه والد يسوع الشرعي، من خلال سليمان وداوود. بينما تابع لوقا نسبه من خلال مريم العذراء (أم يسوع في الجسد)، من خلال ناثان أبن داوود.
​*


----------



## المهندي (26 يوليو 2010)

*



ركز عزيزي في طلبي جيدا ..

اين مصطلح " ليس الله " او ما شابه كما فعلت انا واثبت بالحرف انه " الله " ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

ياريت انت الي تركز شويه 
انت يا زميل مولكا لم تثبت حرفيا اي شئ 
لو تلاحظ مداخلاتك ستجد انك تضع الدليل ثم تشترط شروطا معينه ووفقا لتلك الشروط التي وضعتها كانت اجابتي 

لو حابب افتح الباب علي وسعه لن تصمد ادلتك وقتا طويلا لكن بدلا من ان ارد علي كل نقطه او دليل حضرتك تكتبه قمت بأختصار الوقت و الجهد 
و جئت علي الاساسات لي افندها تفنيدا تاما 

حسنا تريد مصطلح ليس الله او ما شابه 
اقول لك ان داوود في كتاب المزامير قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني ....
هذا كان احد ادله الالوهيه و دليل علي الثالوث ايضا حيث الرب الاولي عائده علي الاب و ربي الثانيه عائده علي اقنوم الابن 
لكن الان اصبحت دليل علي عدم الالوهيه للسيد المسيح لذلك حينما قالها السيد المسيح قالها ليبين للناس ان المسيح ليس بأله 
لذلك هذا دليل علي عدم الوهيه المسيح 

ارجو ان تكون فهمت .

و ستظل امنيتي التي لن تتحقق هي :
اي النسبين هو الذي يجعل من المسيح هو ابن داوود المنتظر ؟ و لماذا ؟

*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 يوليو 2010)

اول رد فى الموضوع كله . 
لل مهندى ( المحاور المسلم )


> ما هي الدلائل علي ان الوهيه يسوع المسيح من الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ارجو فتح الموضوع من قبل الاداره



ولما بدأت الايات فى الظهور وطهرت الادلة على الوهية المسيح .. الذى نؤمن انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد .

تغير اسلوبك وطريقك واصبحت تتكلم بالهراءات .



> *اثبتوا ان المسيح هو ابن داوود المنتظر و انا سأنهي الحوار بالموافقه علي كل ادله الالوهيه التي ستضعوناه بل لن اعارض علي اي دليل منها
> 
> في نفس الوقت اذا اثبت ان يسوع المسيح ليس هو ابن داوود المنتظر
> فلا تضعون لي اي دليل الوهيه ولا تقولوا انه المسيح ولا اي شئ
> ...



ارحم نفسك واحفظ ما تبقى لك من سمعة . واجلس فى مقاعد المتعلمين لكى تتعلم .

لو عندك كلام خارج موضوع الوهية المسيح ( كسؤالك السابق ) فتفضل بطرحه فى موضوع منفصل .


----------



## Rosetta (26 يوليو 2010)

> و ستظل امنيتي التي لن تتحقق هي :
> اي النسبين هو الذي يجعل من المسيح هو ابن داوود المنتظر ؟ و لماذا ؟​


*
رديت عليك !!! و امنيتك تحققت يا باشا !! احنا ما بنخلي شيء بنفس مسلم !! ​*


red rose88 قال:


> *المسيح فعلا هو ابن داوود
> عجبي هل ستكون سيادتك اصدق من الكتاب المقدس!!
> 
> ما اعتقد !! يا ريت تقرأ منيح ​​*
> ...





red rose88 قال:


> *و مين قالك يا افندي انه نسب المسيح في لوقا يختلف عنه في متى !!
> 
> عجبي من الذين يتكلمون بما يجهلون !!
> 
> ...


----------



## المهندي (26 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههه *

*الاب بها ال تعريف لذلك هي تخص الاب الذي هو اصل الوجود *

*أقرأ سفر العدد 30 :16*

*16 هذه هي الفرائض التي امر بها الرب موسى بين الزوج وزوجته وبين الاب وابنته في صباها في بيت ابيها*

*These are the statutes, which the LORD commanded Moses, between** a man and his wife, between the father and his daughter, being yet in her youth in her father's house.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يوليو 2010)

المهندي
انت متأكد انك تعرف تجرح ( فقط ) في اي دليل انا جيبته ؟

قلت لك عزيزي ركز فأنت تحاور مولكا مولكان !!!

منتظر ان تمر من السؤال الآول !


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2010)

تم حذف المشاركات الاخيرة التي خرجت عن صلب الموضوع
مسألة تفسير الأب بكونه دلالة على الشيطان هو ضرب من الخيال و لا يتعدى حوارات مصاطب الشوارع الذي لن نسمح لصفاحتنا بإحتوائه. فلو كان المعترض مُلم باللغة العربية لعرف الفرق بين الأب و الآب، فهناك فرق بين father و بين the Father. سئمنا من حواء الأطفال الذي لا يعتمد على اي مصادر علمية بل على اقكار شتات تأتي من هنا و من هناك.

الاخ مولكا سألك سؤال فأجب عليه. اي مداخلة قادمة تتهرب فيها من الإجابة سيتم حذفها. كفى تكبراً و كفى تعجرفاً


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2010)

*يا مسهل ..*


----------



## Eva Maria (30 يوليو 2010)

*


المهندي قال:



ههههههه 

الاب بها ال تعريف لذلك هي تخص الاب الذي هو اصل الوجود 

أقرأ سفر العدد 30 :16

16 هذه هي الفرائض التي امر بها الرب موسى بين الزوج وزوجته وبين الاب وابنته في صباها في بيت ابيها

these are the statutes, which the lord commanded moses, between a man and his wife, between the father and his daughter, being yet in her youth in her father's house.

أنقر للتوسيع...


אֵ֣לֶּה הַֽחֻקִּ֗ים  אֲשֶׁ֨ר צִוָּ֤ה יְהוָה֙ אֶת־  מֹשֶׁ֔ה בֵּ֥ין  אִ֖ישׁ לְאִשְׁתֹּ֑ו בֵּֽין־  אָ֣ב לְבִתֹּ֔ו בִּנְעֻרֶ֖יהָ  בֵּ֥ית אָבִֽיהָ ( במדבר 16:30 (

في الاصل العبري وردت كلمة אב (أب) بدون تعريف, أي بدون ה הידעה, أي ما يقابلها بالعربية ال التعريف.

وما يهمنا هو الاصل كما تعلم 

حتى الأب لم تستطع أثباتها

حظاً أوفر *


----------



## Eva Maria (30 يوليو 2010)

*
 إنجيل يوحنا 14: 9-10
 قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، أَرِنَا الآبَ وَكَفَانَا».
9 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يوليو 2010)

*ركز عزيزي وسوف اريك مدى غرابة ما قلته
هل تتخيل انها بهذ السهولة لتطعن في المعنى ؟ ألم تسأل نفسك ولو لمرة واحدة لماذا لم يطعن فيها احد من المسلمين ؟

عموما سأريك سأريك
ولكن ركز في سؤالي لكي نرى لماذا نعبد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس !
*


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

*تم تحيري الرد بواسطة الإدارة
بسبب محاولة تفسير معاني الكلمات بواسطة المزاج لا المراجع
*


----------



## My Rock (7 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ المهندي
الرجاء الكف عن اللعب و العبث. للحوار إصوله و منهجه، و محاولتك الفاشلة في سوء تفسير كلمة الآب هو شئ لن ننزل لمستواه و لن نسمح لانفسنا بمضيعة الوقت به.
شرحنا لك المعنى و كفى، لا داعي للعناد و العجرفة


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

> *ركز عزيزي وسوف اريك مدى غرابة ما قلته
> هل تتخيل انها بهذ السهولة لتطعن في المعنى ؟ ألم تسأل نفسك ولو لمرة واحدة لماذا لم يطعن فيها احد من المسلمين ؟*


 
*لا غرابه فيما اقول لكن تحديد نوع الردود هو المشكله فالتفنيد يرجع الي بالطريقه التي اراها مناسبه لكن ان يتم تحديد نوع الرد *
*فهذا لن يكون حوار بين اثنين بل حوار من قبل طرف واحد *

*وقد اتفقنا ان يكون الحوار من الكتاب المقدس و لم نتفق ان تضع شروطا علي اجابتي كما تفعل عند وضع كل دليل *

*فمثلا حضرتك تضع دليل الوهيه مثلا ثم بعدها تضع شروط معينه لتحدد بها اجابتي *
*وهذا ليس بالحوار لذلك تراني اجاوبك اجابه وفق الشروط التي وضعتها و ليس وفق ما اريد انا *

*فيا ليت ان تتركوا لي الحريه في اختيار الرد او الاسلوب الذي اراه مناسبا *

*حسنا بدل من الرد الذي حذف لدي ردود اخري اعكس بها الدليل الاول الذي احضرته من دليل الوهيه الي دليل عدم الوهيه *
*و هذا سيكون الاجابه الاولي علي سؤالك اين قال المسيح بأنه ليس الله *

*للحديث بقيه خلال المساء ان سمح الوقت بذلك *


----------



## crusader (7 أغسطس 2010)

MUSLIM_2010 قال:


> لماذا لا يقول المسيح انا الله او انا المعبود او ما شابه ذلك صراحة فى الكتاب المقدس .
> 
> مثلما عندنا - نحن المسلمون - فى القران


 
*أنا و الآب واحد يوحنا 10:30*
*من رأني فقد رآي الآب يوحنا 14:9*
*الآب في و أنا فيه يوحنا 10:38*
*في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله يوحنا 1:1*
*وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا. يوحنا 1:14*
*لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. يوحنا 3:16*
*الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن يوحنا 8 :56*
*والآن مجّدني انت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم يوحنا 17 : 5*​ 

*الأن أين قال الهك أنا الله فأعبدوني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لو عندك أجابة أكتبها في الموضوع ده*
*أين قال اله الأسلام لرسوله أنا الله فأعبدوني*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

*الأخ المهندي : رجاء محاولة التركيز ، مسألة المناورة منهية تماما


ركز
كان حوارنا من الكتاب المقدس فقط بل والأكثر من ذلك هو نطق لفظ الله على المسيح حرفياً دون اي تدخل او تفسير او او او 
وقد كان واثبت لك 

والآن جاء دورك لتقدم الأدلة ان المسيح " ليس الله " من الكتاب المقدس كما قدمت انا ادلتي من الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح هو " الله " حرفياً 

نكرر السؤال بشكر ابسط

انا اثبت لك ان المسيح هو " الله " حرفياً = ا + لـ + ـلـ + ـه  فهل لديك دليل ان المسيح " ليس الله " حرفيا لـ + ـيـ + ـس + هـ + ـو + ا + لـ + ـلـ + ـه ؟؟؟*



> *فمثلا حضرتك تضع دليل الوهيه مثلا ثم بعدها تضع شروط معينه لتحدد بها اجابتي *



*هذا خطأ تام وبليغ 

انا لم اضع نصوص ألوهية ابداً
بل وضعت حروف تقول ان المسيح هو " الله " !!!

ولذلك اريد منك ان لا تثبت لي ان المسيح ليس هو الله بل ان تثبت لي بحروف ان المسيح " ليس الله " !!

ادلة الألوهة لا يقدر احد ان يحرك امامها ساكن ولكني لم ابدأ فيها من الأساس !!!*



> *حسنا بدل من الرد الذي حذف لدي ردود اخري اعكس بها الدليل الاول الذي احضرته من دليل الوهيه الي دليل عدم الوهيه *
> *و هذا سيكون الاجابه الاولي علي سؤالك اين قال المسيح بأنه ليس الله *


*
يا حبيبي ابوس ايدك ركز معايا
انا معاك إلى ان يتغمدنا الله برحمته وهاناقش معاك كل حاجة حتى موضوع نسب المسيح بس النظام باركك الله ارجووووك واتوسل اليك النظام !!!!!!

عندما أنا احضر ان المسيح حرفيا هو " الله " فلكي تنتقد الحرف لابد ان تأتي بحرف أخر يقول ان المسيح " ليس الله " 
وعندما احضر لك دليل استنباطي يقول ان المسيح هو الله ، احضر لي عكسه دليل استنباطي يقول ان المسيح ليس الله !!

ماينفعش انا اكون شغال معاك حرفي وانت تشتغل استنباط

فاهمني ؟*



> *للحديث بقيه خلال المساء ان سمح الوقت بذلك *



*خذ وقتك كاملاً*


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

*



الأخ المهندي : رجاء محاولة التركيز ، مسألة المناورة منهية تماما


ركز
كان حوارنا من الكتاب المقدس فقط بل والأكثر من ذلك هو نطق لفظ الله على المسيح حرفياً دون اي تدخل او تفسير او او او 
وقد كان واثبت لك 

والآن جاء دورك لتقدم الأدلة ان المسيح " ليس الله " من الكتاب المقدس كما قدمت انا ادلتي من الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح هو " الله " حرفياً 

نكرر السؤال بشكر ابسط

انا اثبت لك ان المسيح هو " الله " حرفياً = ا + لـ + ـلـ + ـه فهل لديك دليل ان المسيح " ليس الله " حرفيا لـ + ـيـ + ـس + هـ + ـو + ا + لـ + ـلـ + ـه ؟؟؟







اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





فمثلا حضرتك تضع دليل الوهيه مثلا ثم بعدها تضع شروط معينه لتحدد بها اجابتي 







هذا خطأ تام وبليغ 

انا لم اضع نصوص ألوهية ابداً
بل وضعت حروف تقول ان المسيح هو " الله " !!!

ولذلك اريد منك ان لا تثبت لي ان المسيح ليس هو الله بل ان تثبت لي بحروف ان المسيح " ليس الله " !!

ادلة الألوهة لا يقدر احد ان يحرك امامها ساكن ولكني لم ابدأ فيها من الأساس !!!






اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





حسنا بدل من الرد الذي حذف لدي ردود اخري اعكس بها الدليل الاول الذي احضرته من دليل الوهيه الي دليل عدم الوهيه 
و هذا سيكون الاجابه الاولي علي سؤالك اين قال المسيح بأنه ليس الله 








يا حبيبي ابوس ايدك ركز معايا
انا معاك إلى ان يتغمدنا الله برحمته وهاناقش معاك كل حاجة حتى موضوع نسب المسيح بس النظام باركك الله ارجووووك واتوسل اليك النظام !!!!!!

عندما أنا احضر ان المسيح حرفيا هو " الله " فلكي تنتقد الحرف لابد ان تأتي بحرف أخر يقول ان المسيح " ليس الله " 
وعندما احضر لك دليل استنباطي يقول ان المسيح هو الله ، احضر لي عكسه دليل استنباطي يقول ان المسيح ليس الله !!

ماينفعش انا اكون شغال معاك حرفي وانت تشتغل استنباط

فاهمني ؟






اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





للحديث بقيه خلال المساء ان سمح الوقت بذلك 







خذ وقتك كاملاً

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عجيب امرك يا مولكا انت لم تحضر دليل حرفي واحد قال فيه المسيح انا الله ابدا 
بل كل ادلتك استنباطيه بحته 

من الصبح و انت بتقول انك اثبت ان المسيح قال انا الله حرفيا بالله عليك اين هذا الدليل الحرفي الي حضرتك بتتكلم عليه 

ركز يا مولكا انا لم اطلب منك الدليل الحرفي الي قال فيه يسوع المسيح انا الله حرفيا لان هذا طلب مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل 
و انا لم اتي لم اطلب منك هذا المستحيل الذي لن تجده 
علي العموم لو انت احضرت ان المسيح قال انا الله حرفيا نغلق الموضوع و كل واحد يروح لسبيله احسن 

بس كل الادله التي حضرتك عرضتها ادله استنباطيه ولو ان بعضها لا يرقي حتي لدليل استنباطي 

يعني انت قلت انك فعلت المستحيل وهو قول المسيح انا الله حرفيا دون ان تضع دليل علي ذلك 
ثم تطلب من محاورك دليل حرفي قال فيه المسيح انا لست الله ؟؟؟؟

في انتظار دليلك الذي تدعي انك وضعته و لم تضعه اصلا وهو اين قال المسيح انا الله حرفيا اي أ+ن+ا ا+ل+ل+ه 
في انتظار دليلك يا زميل 

اما اذا لم تجد هذا الدليل الحرفي فلا تطلب مني دليل حرفي يقول فيه المسيح انه ليس الله حرفيا 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

> *عجيب امرك يا مولكا انت لم تحضر دليل حرفي واحد قال فيه المسيح انا الله ابدا *



*عجيب جدا ، أليس هذا هو كلامك ...*



> *وقد اتفقنا ان يكون الحوار من الكتاب المقدس*






> * بل كل ادلتك استنباطيه بحته *



اريد بعض من كل ..



> * من الصبح و انت بتقول انك اثبت ان المسيح قال انا الله حرفيا بالله عليك اين هذا الدليل الحرفي الي حضرتك بتتكلم عليه *



راجع الموضوع ...



> *ركز يا  مولكا انا لم اطلب منك الدليل الحرفي الي قال فيه يسوع المسيح انا الله  حرفيا لان هذا طلب مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل *




*نورت المحكمة ... تصفيق *



> * و انا لم اتي لم اطلب منك هذا المستحيل الذي لن تجده *



*تضفيق آخر ....*



> * علي العموم لو انت احضرت ان المسيح قال انا الله حرفيا نغلق الموضوع و كل واحد يروح لسبيله احسن *



*تم ...*



> * بس كل الادله التي حضرتك عرضتها ادله استنباطيه ولو ان بعضها لا يرقي حتي لدليل استنباطي *



*تصفيق مرة ثالثة ...*



> * ثم تطلب من محاورك دليل حرفي قال فيه المسيح انا لست الله ؟؟؟؟*


*عندك ؟*



> * في انتظار دليلك الذي تدعي انك وضعته و لم تضعه اصلا وهو اين قال المسيح انا الله حرفيا اي أ+ن+ا ا+ل+ل+ه *



*تم ..*



> * اما اذا لم تجد هذا الدليل الحرفي فلا تطلب مني دليل حرفي يقول فيه المسيح انه ليس الله حرفيا *



*منتظر منك دليل حرفي يقول فيه المسيح انه ليس الله حرفيا *


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2010)

*15 وَقَالَ اللهُ أَيْضًا لِمُوسَى: «هكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: يَهْوَهْ إِلهُ آبَائِكُمْ، إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ. هذَا اسْمِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَهذَا ذِكْرِي إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ.
**καὶ εἶπεν ὁ θεὸς πάλιν πρὸς μωυσῆν οὕτως ἐρεῖς τοῖς υἱοῖς ισραηλ κύριος ὁ θεὸς τῶν πατέρων ὑμῶν θεὸς αβρααμ καὶ θεὸς ισαακ καὶ θεὸς ιακωβ ἀπέσταλκέν με πρὸς ὑμᾶς τοῦτό μού ἐστιν ὄνομα αἰώνιον καὶ μνημόσυνον γενεῶν γενεαῖς*




*إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا*
*κύριος γάρ ἐστιν τοῦ σαββάτου ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου.*


*43 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا؟ قَائِلاً:*
*44 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.*
*45 فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»*
*
εἰ οὖν Δαυὶδ καλεῖ αὐτὸν κύριον, πῶς υἱὸς αὐτοῦ ἐστιν;*


*لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.*
*
Οὐ πᾶς ὁ λέγων μοι· κύριε κύριε εἰσελεύσεται εἰς τὴν βασιλείαν τῶν οὐρανῶν ἀλλ' ὁ ποιῶν τὸ θέλημα τοῦ πατρός μου τοῦ ἐν τοῖς οὐρανοῖς.*


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

يا زميل يبدو انت في واد و انا في واد 

انا لم اطلب منك دليل حرفي قال فيه المسيح انا الله حرفيا اصلا ؟

بل رأس الموضوع هو نقاش دلائل الوهيه المسيح من الكتاب المقدس و الرد من نفس صفحات الكتاب المقدس علي ادله الالوهيه التي ستحضرها 

يعني نقاش في الكتاب المقدس ......

حسنا ممكن انا عندي عمي الوان او ممكن يكون الدليل الي كتبته صغير لدرجه اني لم اراه 

ممكن لو تكرمت عليا و كتبت الدليل الحرفي الي قال فيه المسيح انا الله حرفيا بخط 5 و باللون الاحمر علشان اشوفه


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

يا شمس الحق الله يهديك 

ارجو ان تمر علي هذا الموضوع وتقراه بتركيز شديد 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125990&page=3


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

> حسنا ممكن انا عندي عمي الوان او ممكن يكون الدليل الي كتبته صغير لدرجه اني لم اراه



*عمى الأوان علاجه موجود بس شمس الحق بيأخذ أجرة على الكشف ... لأنه طبيب ...*



> و كما قلت و سألتك يا مولكا اي الابوين كان يقصد المسيح بأن يكون هو و ذلك الاب واحد
> 
> هل هو الاب ابليس ام الاب الله ؟



*
اذا للمرة الرابعة هذا هروب !!

ألم اقل لك بالحرف الواحد :*



> *ركز عزيزي وسوف اريك مدى غرابة ما قلته
> هل تتخيل انها بهذ السهولة لتطعن في المعنى ؟ ألم تسأل نفسك ولو لمرة واحدة لماذا لم يطعن فيها احد من المسلمين ؟
> 
> عموما سأريك سأريك
> ولكن ركز في سؤالي لكي نرى لماذا نعبد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس !*




*فهل رأيتها أم مازال عمى الأوان له تأثيره ؟*
*ومازلت اكرر سأريك ما لن تراه إلا لو حاورتني مرة أخرى !*

*وسؤالي هو : *



> * اين مصطلح " ليس الله " او ما شابه كما فعلت انا واثبت بالحرف انه " الله " ؟ *



*فأين إجابتك الي مازلت ارجوها ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

> _كنت اتمني ان يعلق احدهم علي رده فعل المسيح و اجابته لليهود بعد ان اتهمه اليهود بان جعل من نفسه الها - ليس الله بل اله - _
> 
> _ولا واحد من المشاركين في الموضوع كمل باقي النص _


*
عارف 
الوحيدين اللي عارفين مدى الضحك اللي انا فيه الأن هم الأخ شمس الحق والاخ لاهوت دفاعي !

عارف ليه يا شمس ولا افكرك ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

*بص من الآخر 
لو انت مش عارف تجيب دليل وعمال بتخترق القوانين وتعيد وتكرر في المحذوف عشان يجي الأستاذ ماي روك ويحذف كلامك ويحظر عضويتك ، فقل لنا من الآن ....



منتظر الدليل الحرفي " ليس الله " على المسيح ...*


*دا لسة موضوع النسب جاي ي السكة بس عايزين نخلص موضوع الألوهية ده عشان موضوع النسب ده هايحصل فيه حاجات جميلة جدا !!!*


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

*حُرر بواسطة الإدارة
بسبب النسخ و اللصق
مع إعطاء تحذير أول للعضو
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

*أهلا بالكوبي والبيست واهلا بحبيبي التاعب واظن انك تعرف لماذا هو حبيبي !!
وانتظر رد ما لم تسمع به مرة أخرى .... إلا مني


هل هذا هو منتهى قدرتك ؟ أم هناك نقل آخر !!!


شفت بقى ان الحوار من الكتاب المقدس بيكون حلو ازاي !!
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

*ومازال السؤال ينتظر من يرده ...

اين مصطلح " ليس الله " او ما شابه كما فعلت انا واثبت بالحرف انه " الله " ؟ 



اقول لك على حل حلو جدا

اشتمني وانا اوعدك اني هابلغ عن الشتيمة عشان احقق لك ما تتمناه

دي أقصر الطرق

اشتمني عشان يعملوا لك  بان ...
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

*



 من رد اخي التاعب حول نص انا و الاب واحد 

أنقر للتوسيع...



بقول لك اية 
ماتقول للتاعب يجي يناظرني في لاهوت المسيح 

او اقول لك على حل احسن 


هات لي من تعتقد انه يقدر ان يقف امام دليل واحد للألوهية بشرط واحد انه عند هزيمته يتم حذف كل مواضيع لاهوت المسيح من منتداه !

ما رأيك ؟؟؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

*انظروا الى الزميل الفذ العبقري الفولاذي ...*​ 


> *فهل تسمحون لي بالاقتباس من مشاركاتكم و اضعها بالترتيب الصحيح لي أثبتم لكم صحه كلامي من كلامكم دون ان اضيف حرفا واحدا من عندي *


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2192437&postcount=75



> * معني اني لن اضيف حرفا واحدا اي اني لن ارد علي كل ما كتبتموه بل سأجمع  المشاركات لكي و لي مولكا و لي شمس الحق و اضعها بترتيب معين سترين بعدها  ان معني اسم يشوع هو الله يتضرع ...*



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2192515&postcount=78



*ثم حكم على نفسه فقال : *



> * و اذا لم استطع ان ابين من مشاركاتكم ان يشوع يعني الله يتضرع سأعترف لكي بأن اسم يشوع يعني الله يخلص .*



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2192515&postcount=78


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

*



ونكرر السؤال مرة أخرى لنكشف للكل مدى العجز الذي نراه في الحوارات .............

نكرر للمرة الـ ......

اين الدليل الحرفي من الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح " ليس الله " ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
حسنا و حتي لا تهرب يا زميل سأقول لك لا يوجد دليل حرفي علي ان المسيح قال ليس هو الله حرفيا 

اما اذا اردت استنباطيا من الكتاب المقدس فلدي مئات 

الان يا زميل ها انا اقف عاجزا علي ايجاد الدليل الحرفي - تذكر الحرفي - 
علي قول المسيح ليس هو الله 

الان حان دورك يا أستاذ اين قال المسيح انا الله حرفيا ......

حرفيا 

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

> *حسنا و حتي لا تهرب يا زميل سأقول لك لا يوجد دليل حرفي علي ان المسيح قال ليس هو الله حرفيا *




*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

فلنكرر مرات ومرات 
*

*ونكرر السؤال مرة أخرى لنكشف للكل مدى العجز الذي نراه في الحوارات .............

**نكرر للمرة الـ ......

اين الدليل الحرفي من الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح " ليس الله " ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

> *حسنا و حتي لا تهرب يا زميل سأقول لك لا يوجد دليل حرفي علي ان المسيح قال ليس هو الله حرفيا *



*انا لم اطلب منك على فم المسيح بل من كل الكتاب المقدس .....


فأين ؟*


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

*



مازلت أؤكد لك ان الهروب مستحيل

قلت لك الدليل من الكتاب المقدس كله

هل لديك دليل من الكتاب المقدس كله ؟ للمرة الثالثة لأريك هل هناك دليل في الكتاب المقدس كله ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*يا راجل انت هزمتني و اثبت للجميع ان المهندي الذي لم يقل انه عنده دليل حرفي بأن المسيح قال انه ليس الله حرفيا *
*لم يستطع اثبات هذه النقطه *

*دعني اكتبها لك من جديد *

*اعترف انا المهندي المحاور المسلم عن عجزي التام علي ايجاد نص حرفي *
*يقول فيه المسيح انا لست الله حرفيا *

*طبعا الجميع يعلم اني لم اقل ان لدي دليل حرفي علي ذلك بل انت صاحب السؤال *

*ياريت توزعها في الجرايد *

*يلا يا بطل الابطال فين الدليل الحرفي الي قال فيه المسيح انا الله *

*الي قال فيه المسيح انا الله *

*انا الله *

*انا الله *

*انا الله *

*انا الله *

*انا الله *


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

طبعا حييجي الاستاذ مولكا و يكرر جملته المعتاده 

فين الدليل الحرفي الي قال فيه المسيح لست الله حرفيا في الكتاب المقدس؟

طبعا كلنا عارفين الاجابه

مافيش 

نكررها مع بعض تاني 

مافيش دليل حرفي

نكررها تاني مع بعض للتأكيد

مافيش دليل حرفي 

نكررها للمره الرابعه علي التوالي 

مافيش دليل حرفي


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

الي انا مستغربه اني لم اطلب من الزميل دليل حرفي علي ان المسيح قال انا الله ؟
و الي مستغربه اكثر انه يدعي امتلاك هذا الدليل ؟
و الي مستغربه اكثر و اكثر عدم وضعه الدليل حتي الان ؟
و الي مستغربه اكثر و اكثر و اكثر انه لن يضع الدليل الحرفي؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

> *يقول فيه المسيح انا لست الله حرفيا *


*هذا هو ماتريد ان تمرره علي 
ولكن هباء ضاع جهدك

انا اريد من كل الكتابا لمقدس وليس من اقوال المسيح فقط !!*



> *يلا يا بطل الابطال فين الدليل الحرفي الي قال فيه المسيح انا الله *


*شفت بقى انك لسة بتتكلم عن المسيح واحنا كلمنا عن كل الكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



> فين الدليل الحرفي الي قال فيه* المسيح* لست الله حرفيا في الكتاب المقدس؟


*لا انا مش هاقول كدة اساسا .....

سؤالي واضح*

* اين الدليل الحرفي من الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح " ليس الله " ؟؟ *

*انسى التشتيت
انت مع مولكا ..*


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

مش قلتلكم اهو بيكرر نفس الكلام 

فين الدليل الحرفي من الكتاب المقدس 

يا سيدي و من غير ما ارجع اقولك مافيش 

يلا ياشباب مع بعض 

زميلنا مولكا المهندي يقولك ما فيش 
مافيش 
مش موجود

ياه انت صعبان عليا اوي 

اقولك حاجه 


مافيش
ما فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش
دليل حرفي ولو في برضو حقولك مافيش


انتهي 

وتذكر كلمه مولكا المفضله 

الدليل الحرفي علي ان المسيح " ليس الله"

الدليل الحرفي ان المسيح قال ليس الله 

الدليل الحرفي ان المسيح قال ل+ي+س ا+ل+ل+ه

وعنزه ولو طارت


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

*نكرر 
موضوع الآب سأريك ما فيه
ولكن ركز في طلبي ..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

*نكرر ايضاً

هل يوجد لديك دليل حرفي من الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح " ليس الله " ؟


*


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

انت منتظر مين بالضبط 

منتظرني اروح انام ولا منتظر ماي روك ؟


----------



## Eva Maria (7 أغسطس 2010)

*



			طبعا ماي روك حذف الجزء الاول لانه ببساطه سحق مقوله الأب و الآب
سحق الزميله ايفا ماريا حينما قالت ان اب بدون ال التعريف في النص الذي احضرته
الزميله الفاضله التي لا تعرف ان في النصوص العبريه لا تستخدم اب + ال التعريف لي الاشاره الي اله بني اسرائيل في العهد القديم بتاتا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مهندي 
أنت شخص غريب 

فبعد ان قمت بتحطيم نظريتك, ما زلت الان مسترسلاً في خيالاك  

ان كان الاب في العهد القديم لا يستعمل في الدلاله على الاله, فهذا لا يعني ان نظريتك صحيحة, ولا يعني اننا صدقنا ما تقوله منذ أساساً. انا بينت لك ان ما تقوله ليس له قاعده في الكتاب المقدس. ولذلك فهو غير صحيح. وما تقوله لا يرقى لان يكون نظرية منذ البداية, انما هي أقوال ساقطة  ضرب من خيالاتك

دليل واحد أثبت خطأ كل ما ادعيته بشأن الاب واللآب

فما الفرق سواء كانت الاب تستعمل في العهد القديم للدلاله على الاله أم لا 
أذا لم يكن هناك قاعدة تدل على ما تقوله بالنسبه للآب من الاساس. 
بالمناسبة 
قبل ان تحاور في اللغة العبرية صحح من لغتك العربية, فما هذا الكلام ؟ 



			ما هي الدلائل علي ان الوهيه يسوع المسيح من الكتاب المقدس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...






			طبعا لن يستطيع احد بعد الان ان الاب ( اب + ال التعريف ) استخدمت لي الاشاره لي اله بني اسرائيل

بل لي اكون اكثر تحديدا ان كلمه اب + ال التعريف - بدون الجمع ( الاباء-اباء) لم تستخدم الا في اصحاح واحد الذي هو حزقيال الاصحاح 18

و بالدقه الشديده جدا لم تستخدم الا ثلاث مرات فقط في هذا الاصحاح وكلها لا تشير الي اله بني اسرائيل

هذا هو الافحام ولا بلاش ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وان يكن ؟ 

أين الشبهة في الامر اذاَ ؟ 

سواء كان ذكر ام لا 

أب او أب الاب لا يشكل فرقاً كبيراً.

ولكي نفحمك تماما :

نحن لدينا العهد الجديد أيضاً. والذي فيه  كتب انجيل في وقت ما باللغة العبرية على يد الرسول لوقا

والترجمة العبرية الان لكلمة الاب كتبت مع ה הידיעה ( ال التعريف ) أيضاً :

أنظر وتعلم وتذكر :

لوقا 20:10
22 والتفت الى تلاميذه وقال كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي. وليس احد يعرف من هو الابن الا الآب ولا من هو الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.

Luke 10:22 Hebrew Bible
הכל נמסר לי מאת אבי ואין יודע מי הוא הבן בלתי האב ומי הוא האב בלתי הבן ואשר יחפץ הבן לגלותו לו׃

هذا هو الدليل يا مسلم 

أعتقد بعد كل هذا لم يعد لك أي مجال للأستمرار بشبهتك السخيفة. والاجدر بك ان تناقش صلب الموضوع بدل التهرب الى هذه السخافات
وكوني اتيت بهذه الادلة كلها لا يعني أننا مصدقين لأقوالك الطفولية أساساً
لكن عندما نحادث اطفالاً, علينا ان نتكلم بلغتهم وبمنطقهم أحياناً

وانا شخصياً اعتذر لردي على شبهة تافهة كهذه

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

> انت منتظر مين بالضبط
> 
> منتظرني اروح انام ولا منتظر ماي روك ؟



*منتظرك تقول بالحرف " لا يوجد دليل واحد في كل الكتاب المقدس يقول ان المسيح " ليس الله " ...

هيا
انا غششتك اهوو*


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

*كلام ايفا ماريا في البدايه *
*



אֵ֣לֶּה הַֽחֻקִּ֗ים אֲשֶׁ֨ר צִוָּ֤ה יְהוָה֙ אֶת־ מֹשֶׁ֔ה בֵּ֥ין אִ֖ישׁ לְאִשְׁתֹּ֑ו בֵּֽין־ אָ֣ב לְבִתֹּ֔ו בִּנְעֻרֶ֖יהָ בֵּ֥ית אָבִֽיהָ ( במדבר 16:30 (

في الاصل العبري وردت كلمة אב (أب) بدون تعريف, أي بدون ה הידעה, أي ما يقابلها بالعربية ال التعريف.

وما يهمنا هو الاصل كما تعلم 

حتى الأب لم تستطع أثباتها

حظاً أوفر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلام ايفا ماريا في النهايه 




			مهندي 
أنت شخص غريب 

فبعد ان قمت بتحطيم نظريتك, ما زلت الان مسترسلاً في خيالاك 

ان كان الاب في العهد القديم لا يستعمل في الدلاله على الاله, فهذا لا يعني ان نظريتك صحيحة, ولا يعني اننا صدقنا ما تقوله منذ أساساً. انا بينت لك ان ما تقوله ليس له قاعده في الكتاب المقدس. ولذلك فهو غير صحيح. وما تقوله لا يرقى لان يكون نظرية منذ البداية, انما هي أقوال ساقطة ضرب من خيالاتك

دليل واحد أثبت خطأ كل ما ادعيته بشأن الاب واللآب

فما الفرق سواء كانت الاب تستعمل في العهد القديم للدلاله على الاله أم لا 
أذا لم يكن هناك قاعدة تدل على ما تقوله بالنسبه للآب من الاساس. 
بالمناسبة 
قبل ان تحاور في اللغة العبرية صحح من لغتك العربية, فما هذا الكلام ؟ 







اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ما هي الدلائل علي ان الوهيه يسوع المسيح من الكتاب المقدس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







طبعا لن يستطيع احد بعد الان ان الاب ( اب + ال التعريف ) استخدمت لي الاشاره لي اله بني اسرائيل

بل لي اكون اكثر تحديدا ان كلمه اب + ال التعريف - بدون الجمع ( الاباء-اباء) لم تستخدم الا في اصحاح واحد الذي هو حزقيال الاصحاح 18

و بالدقه الشديده جدا لم تستخدم الا ثلاث مرات فقط في هذا الاصحاح وكلها لا تشير الي اله بني اسرائيل

هذا هو الافحام ولا بلاش .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







وان يكن ؟ 

أين الشبهة في الامر اذاَ ؟ 

سواء كان ذكر ام لا 

أب او أب الاب لا يشكل فرقاً كبيراً.

ولكي نفحمك تماما :

نحن لدينا العهد الجديد أيضاً. والذي فيه كتب انجيل في وقت ما باللغة العبرية على يد الرسول لوقا

والترجمة العبرية الان لكلمة الاب كتبت مع ה הידיעה ( ال التعريف ) أيضاً :

أنظر وتعلم وتذكر :

لوقا 20:10
22 والتفت الى تلاميذه وقال كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي. وليس احد يعرف من هو الابن الا الآب ولا من هو الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.

Luke 10:22 hebrew bible
הכל נמסר לי מאת אבי ואין יודע מי הוא הבן בלתי האב ומי הוא האב בלתי הבן ואשר יחפץ הבן לגלותו לו׃

هذا هو الدليل يا مسلم 

أعتقد بعد كل هذا لم يعد لك أي مجال للأستمرار بشبهتك السخيفة. والاجدر بك ان تناقش صلب الموضوع بدل التهرب الى هذه السخافات
وكوني اتيت بهذه الادلة كلها لا يعني أننا مصدقين لأقوالك الطفولية أساساً
لكن عندما نحادث اطفالاً, علينا ان نتكلم بلغتهم وبمنطقهم أحياناً

وانا شخصياً اعتذر لردي على شبهة تافهة كهذه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ماشي يا مشرفه يا فاضله 
في البدايه قلتي نرجع لي الاصل العبري و في النهايه رجعتي للترجمه العبريه للعهد الجديد الي عمرها لم يفوت المئه عام 

من الاصل العبري للعهد الجديد نقفز للترجمه العبريه للعهد الجديد 

المهم 

هي لا شبهه ولا حاجه بل هي حقيقه دامغه واضحه كالشمس 
محدش يقول تاني الأب و الآب و يعمل الشويتين دول تاني 
و ال التعريف و ما ادراك ما ال التعريف 


*​*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2010)

*يعنى انا يا مولكا اسيبكوا فى صفحة  11 ارجع الاقيكوا فى 16
ميصحش يعنى
وانت يا اخ المهندى انت تايهه ولا ايه
عندك اعتراض على لفظة كيريوس انه تعنى الربوبية
عايز هو ثيئوس كمان
ماشى يا قرة عينى خد
**أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».*
*29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».*
ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός  μου.
*عايز ايه تانى 
عايز تعرف ان من نفس جنس الله من عنيا
**لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ*
*Οὕτως γὰρ ἠγάπησεν ὁ θεὸς τὸν κόσμον, ὥστε τὸν υἱὸν τὸν μονογενῆ ἔδωκεν ἵνα πᾶς ὁ πιστεύων εἰς αὐτὸν μὴ ἀπόληται ἀλλ' ἔχῃ ζωὴν αἰώνιον.*
*لقب الابن هنا** مونوجنيس*
*ابنه* *الوحيد الجنس
**ابنه **الوحيد الجنس
 المولود من جنس الله *
*For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth on him should not perish, but have eternal life.*

*قولى ايه اللفظ الالهى اللى المسيح ماطلقوش على نفسه وسيادتك عايزه
الكائن(اهيه)
**εἶπεν αὐτοῖς Ἰησοῦς· ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, πρὶν Ἀβραὰμ γενέσθαι ἐγὼ εἰμί.*

*نفس اللفظ الىل اطلقه الرب الاله على نفسه فى القديم*
*
καὶ εἶπεν ὁ θεὸς πρὸς μωυσῆν ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ ὤν καὶ εἶπεν οὕτως ἐρεῖς τοῖς υἱοῖς ισραηλ ὁ ὢν ἀπέσταλκέν με πρὸς ὑμᾶς*

*عايزين ايه تانى
اجبلك ايه تانى علشان ترتاحوا 

*


----------



## المهندي (7 أغسطس 2010)

مره يقولوا نروح لي الاصل و مره نروح للترجمه و مره مكانك سر

تقولوا يمين يقولك شمال تقولوا شمال يقولك يمين


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2010)

*عندك نص صريح يقول فيه يسوع
انا ليس الله 
احنا مقولناش نصوص تتدل على لاهوت المسيح
ولا قولنا اعمال لاهوته 
ولا قارنا بين كلامه وبين كلام يهوه فى العهد القديم
دا كله الفاظ الهية لا تتطلق سوى على الرب الاله
1-كيريوس
2-هو ثيئوس
3-من جنس الله
4-الكائن(اسم الاله فى العهد القديم)


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

> *محدش يقول تاني الأب و الآب و يعمل الشويتين دول تاني
> و ال التعريف و ما ادراك ما ال التعريف *



لا لا لا
انا هاقول وهاوريك
بس برضو مش قبل ما تعترف بالكلام ده 

*منتظرك تقول بالحرف " لا يوجد دليل واحد في كل الكتاب المقدس يقول ان المسيح " ليس الله " ...*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2010)

> مره يقولوا نروح لي الاصل و مره نروح للترجمه و مره مكانك سر
> 
> تقولوا يمين يقولك شمال تقولوا شمال يقولك يمين


*انسى يا فتحى اى لفظ الهى انت عايزة هنجبهولك على لسان المسيح نفسه
عايز ايه تانى قولنا 
احضرونا يا عالم ياهو
واحد بيقول عن نفسه انه الرب والاله من جنس الله الكائن
وبيقولك اين قال انا الله
متفوقوا يا عالم من اللى بتشربوه 
الله مين وبتاع مين الله دا ميخصناش ومسمعمش سيرته هنا
دا الملحدين مؤمنين ان المدعو يسوع نسب لنفسه الالوهية
وانتوا لسه عايشين فى جحور *


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2010)

> مره يقولوا نروح لي الاصل و مره نروح للترجمه و مره مكانك سر
> 
> تقولوا يمين يقولك شمال تقولوا شمال يقولك يمين



*ايوة ده عشان عمى الألوان ..*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2010)

*بالنسبة للاب متكعبلتش مثلا وانت ماشى فى انجيل يوحنا ولاقيت الاية دى
 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئًا. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي، الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلهُكُمْ

*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2010)

*بس على فكرة انا يا مولكا مش طبيب عيون انا اطفال 
فمجيليش لانى انا اصلا مكنتش شاطر فى الرمد 

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أغسطس 2010)

*لا لا لا لا يا شمس
هو بيقول انه عنده عمى الوان !


وبعدين انا اللي هاكلمه في موضوع الآب ده بالذات ونشوف !

بس هو بيتهرب من الاجابة لما حطيتها له صريحة هاهاهاهاها
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أغسطس 2010)

> *بس على فكرة انا يا مولكا مش طبيب عيون انا اطفال *


وهو المطلوب ...


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2010)

> وهو المطلوب ...


*طيب يتفضل وانا بعرف اتعامل مع الاطفال  بحنية
اصل انا حنين مع المرضى بتوعى اوى*


----------



## Eva Maria (8 أغسطس 2010)

*



			ماشي يا مشرفه يا فاضله
في البدايه قلتي نرجع لي الاصل العبري و في النهايه رجعتي للترجمه العبريه للعهد الجديد الي عمرها لم يفوت المئه عام

من الاصل العبري للعهد الجديد نقفز للترجمه العبريه للعهد الجديد

المهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

معاك حق الاصل هو المهم 
وانت تعرف جيداً أنني لو عدت للأصل اليوناني للكلمة في الانجيل, فستكون الكلمة معرفة تماما كما هي معرفة في العبرية!!! ولهذا انت تحاول المرور على هذا الدليل بدون ان تطالبني بالاصل !!!

ولكي ننتهي من هذا الامر دون رجعة 

ولان كلمة الحق قوية 

فهذا هو الاصل اليوناني للآية في أنجيل لوقا:

πάντα  μοι παρεδόθη  ὑπὸ τοῦ  πατρός μου, καὶ οὐδεὶς  γινώσκει  τίς ἐστιν ὁ  υἱὸς  εἰ  μὴ ὁ πατήρ, καὶ τίς ἐστιν ὁ πατὴρ εἰ μὴ ὁ υἱὸς  καὶ ᾧ ἐὰν βούληται ὁ υἱὸς  ἀποκαλύψαι.

 ὁ معناها the 
πατήρ معناها father 

راجع : Strong's Greek Dictionary

والان وظف قدراتك في امر مفيد 
سلام المسيح *


----------



## المهندي (8 أغسطس 2010)

*حسنا راجعي لوقا الاصحاح 2 المقطع 48 
καὶ ἰδόντες αὐτὸν ἐξεπλάγησαν, καὶ εἶπεν πρὸς αὐτὸν ἡ μήτηρ αὐτοῦ, Τέκνον, τί ἐποίησας ἡμῖν οὕτως; ἰδοὺ ὁ πατήρ σου κἀγὼ ὀδυνώμενοι ἐζητοῦμέν σε. 
*
عربي 

 فلما ابصراه اندهشا.وقالت له امه يا بني لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا.هوذا ابوك وانا كنا نطلبك معذبين. 

الآب هنا هو يوسف النجار بأل التعريف + أب 

و كما قلت سلفا في مشاركتي 111

_



طبعا تستخدم ال التعريف+ أب في العهد الجديد في الاشاره الي اله بني اسرائيل او أي بشر عادي كما ان الاب يخاطب بي أب بدون ال تعريف ايضا حسب العهد الجديد

أنقر للتوسيع...

_ 
_يعني انا لم اعارض اصلا لكن استطيع اثبات ايضا ان الآب تستخدم مع غير الله _

_و تصبحون علي خير_


----------



## Eva Maria (8 أغسطس 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *حسنا راجعي لوقا الاصحاح 2 المقطع 48
> καὶ ἰδόντες αὐτὸν ἐξεπλάγησαν, καὶ εἶπεν πρὸς αὐτὸν ἡ μήτηρ αὐτοῦ, Τέκνον, τί ἐποίησας ἡμῖν οὕτως; ἰδοὺ ὁ πατήρ σου κἀγὼ ὀδυνώμενοι ἐζητοῦμέν σε.
> *
> عربي
> ...



*وماذا تريد أذاً ؟ 

لا يوجد قاعدة على ما كنت تقوله, وها انت تثبت هذا بنفسك.

انتهى الموضوع 
*


----------



## المهندي (8 أغسطس 2010)

شمس الحق انت محتاج لشرح طويل جدا 

لكن ممكن اشرحلك ببساطه 

كيريوس و ثيوس استخدمت مع بشر ايضا 

باقي نقاطك محتاجه كوب قهوه مركز و ووقت طويل لي اشرحلك 

فأعذرني الان لاني فعلا بدأت انعس 

المهم مولكا 

ما الذي يحدث بالضبط 

هو سؤالك بادي يتغير كل شويه ليه فيه مشكله في الارسال عندك 

مره تقولي الدليل الحرفي ان المسيح قال ليس الله 
و مره تقولي الدليل الحرفي ان المسيح " ليس الله" في الكتاب المقدس
و مره تقولي تقول بالحرف الواحد ان المسيح ليس الله في الكتاب المقدس 

ايه ياعم هو السؤال ماله بيتمحور كل شويه 
ما عندك غير السؤال ده 

طبعا من اول ما بدينا وانت تقولي انت بتحاور مولكا مولكان انا مسيطر انا مش عارف ايه 

طبعا اقولك الحقيقه انا عارف اني احاور مولكا مولكان يعني بحاور مثلا شخص تاني لا انا بحاورك انتي 

فبلاش حركات الشو بتاعك ديه معاي يعني تطير تنزل انت بالنسبه لي في النهايه مولكا مولكان 

وبلاش تلعب مع المهندي لتحرق صبيعك


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أغسطس 2010)

ومازال السؤال المحرج صارخا


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أغسطس 2010)

> هو سؤالك بادي يتغير كل شويه ليه فيه مشكله في الارسال عندك



*لا اونت الصادق الظاهر انك بدأت تفوق من عمى الألوان وبدأت تفهم سؤالي

المهم
*
*منتظرك تقول بالحرف " لا يوجد دليل واحد في كل الكتاب المقدس يقول ان المسيح " ليس الله " ...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أغسطس 2010)

*شايفين الضغط بيبقى ازاي ؟

مش قلت لك مافيش هروب ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2010)

*انت خلاص فلست
معرفتش تجيب لفظ مباشر يقول ان المسيح ليس هو الله
ومقدرتش ترد على الالقاب الالهية المباشرة اللى اطلقها المسيح على نفسه 
مشوفتش انت الكلام دا فى انجيل يوحنا
*


> *بالنسبة للاب متكعبلتش مثلا وانت ماشى فى انجيل يوحنا ولاقيت الاية دى
> أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئًا. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي، الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلهُكُمْ*


*مقرتش مثلا الكلام دا*
*26 إِنَّ لِي أَشْيَاءَ كَثِيرَةً أَتَكَلَّمُ وَأَحْكُمُ بِهَا مِنْ نَحْوِكُمْ، لكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ حَقٌ. وَأَنَا مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْهُ، فَهذَا أَقُولُهُ لِلْعَالَمِ».*
*27 وَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ عَنِ الآبِ.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أغسطس 2010)

> طبعا من اول ما بدينا وانت تقولي انت بتحاور مولكا مولكان انا مسيطر انا مش عارف ايه



تصدق حلوة !

مولكا سيطرة


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أغسطس 2010)

يا شمس دا لسة لي عندي شوية حاجات جميلة جدااااااااااااا 
بس حظه وحش اني مش بتحرك لسؤال تاني ابدا


----------



## المهندي (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشاركه الزعيم 



> تم حذف المشاركات الاخيرة التي خرجت عن صلب الموضوع
> مسألة تفسير الأب بكونه دلالة على الشيطان هو ضرب من الخيال و لا يتعدى حوارات مصاطب الشوارع الذي لن نسمح لصفاحتنا بإحتوائه. فلو كان المعترض مُلم باللغة العربية لعرف الفرق بين الأب و الآب، فهناك فرق بين father و بين the Father. سئمنا من حواء الأطفال الذي لا يعتمد على اي مصادر علمية بل على اقكار شتات تأتي من هنا و من هناك.
> 
> الاخ مولكا سألك سؤال فأجب عليه. اي مداخلة قادمة تتهرب فيها من الإجابة سيتم حذفها. كفى تكبراً و كفى تعجرفاً


 
يعلموا الشئ بدون دليل و يصدقوه صدقيني لو انا ذهبت الي منتدي مسيحي اخر و قلت انه لا فرق بين الأب و الآب لقامت الدنيا و لم تقعد 
و سوف يطالبونك بالدليل و البرهان و حيطلعوك بعد حذف ردودك طبعا و يقولوا المسلم الجاهل مش ملم باللغه العربيه وخودلك يا شتيمه لحد شهر 

انت عندكم قواعد لغه عربيه مش موجوده في اللغه العربيه !!!!


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2010)

> كيريوس و ثيوس استخدمت مع بشر ايضا


*باين اننا بقينا نتعامل مع اطفال
لان كيريوس تعادل يهوه وتتطلق على الربوبية المطلقة
وتتطلق على الاسياد البشر وذوات المال والسلطة وملاك العبيد
المسيح لا يتكلم عن سيادة بشرية يعنى بالعامية مكنتش حلته حاجة ثانيا مش عارف كمان تفرق مابين الربوبية المطلقة والخصوصية دا بيتكلم عن
رب داوود
رب السبت
سيادته الربوبية يوم القيامة على البشرية
بالنسبة لثيؤس تتطلق على بشر فهذا من خيبة املك
لان ثيؤوس تعنى اله وتتطلق على اى اله سواء حقيقى او غير حقيقى
ولكن هو ئيؤوس هو الاله ولا تتطلق سوى على الله God 
ومانطق على لسان توما موجها للمسيح  هو كيريوس هو ثيؤس
الرب خاصتى الله خاصتى دى الترجمة الحرفية *


> باقي نقاطك محتاجه كوب قهوه مركز و ووقت طويل لي اشرحلك


*تشرحلى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نو كومنت سوى
مهو دا اللى ناقص*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2010)

*اعتقد يا مولكا الاخ المهندى فلس مفيش حاجة تانية تتقال 

*


----------



## My Rock (8 أغسطس 2010)

ما الذي يحصل يا جماعة؟
لماذا كل هذا التشتيت و كل هذه المضيعة من الوقت الصفحات؟
الحوار سائر في طريق مسدود، فساعة نلقى نسخ و لصق و ساعة نلقى تفاسير مزاجية لكلمات الكتاب المقدس و ساعة نرى كلام شوارع و كأنك تخاطب أطفال الشوارع و ضائعين على مصاطب الشوارع.

سأعطي للحوار فرصة أخيرة فقط:

الأخ مولكا طرح السؤال التالي:

هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس دليل واحد سواء على لسان المسيح ام على لسان رسله بالوحي ان المسيح ليس الله

لن أقبل بأي مشاركة من الطرف المسلم لا تحتوي على جواب لهذا السؤال.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (8 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعة انا بصراحة مش فاهم ايه الموضوع
الراجل قال اكتر من مرة ان مفيش دليل ولا نص في الكتاب يقول ان المسيح ليس الله
ماذا ننتظر؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أغسطس 2010)

> الراجل قال اكتر من مرة ان مفيش دليل ولا نص في الكتاب يقول ان المسيح ليس الله



لا ، لم يقل 
هو قال انه غير موجود على فم المسيح فقط

ولن لا نجال لخداعي مطلقا

دا لسة موضوع الآب ده هايحصل فيه حجات ظريفة جدا​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*الأخوة الاعزاء 
رجاء السماح لي بالرجوع قليلا الى صلب الموضوع والرجاء عدمم تشيت الموضوع عن مساره الذي وقف عنده معي ... 


الاخ المهندي 

كانت هذا طلبي منك :
*

> *لا اونت الصادق الظاهر انك بدأت تفوق من عمى الألوان وبدأت تفهم سؤالي
> 
> المهم
> 
> منتظرك تقول بالحرف " لا يوجد دليل واحد في كل الكتاب المقدس يقول ان المسيح " ليس الله " ...*



*هل لك تنفيذه ام  ؟*​*
*


----------



## My Rock (10 سبتمبر 2010)

سأعطي للحوار فرصة أخيرة فغذا تم تجاهل السؤال أدناه سينتهي الحوار:



my rock قال:


> الأخ مولكا طرح السؤال التالي:
> 
> هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس دليل واحد سواء على لسان المسيح ام على لسان رسله بالوحي ان المسيح ليس الله
> 
> لن أقبل بأي مشاركة من الطرف المسلم لا تحتوي على جواب لهذا السؤال.


----------



## المهندي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

عذرا 

ارجو ان تقبلوا انسحابي من هذا الحوار لان يبدو انا لن نتفق او ان نصل الي نقطه معينه 

فأرجو قبول انسحابي من الحوار حتي لا يطول الموضوع بلا طائل وبلا فائده 

انسحابي هو من هذا الحوار و ليس من المواضيع الاخري 

و لكم جزيل الشكر علي ايتاحي هذه الفرصه الجميله


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*طيب سيبك من السؤال خالص

تحب تتكلم في اية عن الألوهية ؟
*


----------



## المهندي (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*حسنا *

*موضوع الالوهيه هذا نوقش فيه كثيرا *

*شخصيا احب مواضيع جديده و اطروحات جديده *

*لذلك فأن موضوع الالوهيه سيطول امره بينما يمكننا النقاش في الاسس اي النبوؤات حول المسيح و تطابقها مع شخص يسوع المسيح في الكتاب المقدس *

*اي هل يسوع المسيح هو حقا المسيح الذي بشر به الكتاب المقدس و هل طبق المسيح كل النبوؤات ؟*

*ان غرضي من هذا الموضوع متصل بألوهيه المسيح لان في حاله عدم تطابق النبوؤات علي شخص يسوع المسيح ستسقط كل ادله الالوهيه التي سوف تتكلم عنها *

*و اسمح لي أن اكون اول من يبدأ في طرح  النبوؤات في الموضوع الجديد *

*في الموضوع الجديد سيتم الاستعانه بالتفاسير اليهوديه للعهد القديم و كذلك التفاسير المسيحيه *
*اي حوار مفتوح استخدم فيه التفاسير المسيحيه و اليهوديه علي حد سواء *

*ارجو ان افتحه بعد ايام لانني مشغول بالرد علي موضوع معني اسم يسوع و مواضيع اخري حتي اتفرغ للحوار الجديد كليا *

*ارجو ان تقبل هذا الحوار فهو متعلق بنفس موضوعنا دلائل الالوهيه فهو الاساس و المنطلق* 

*ملاحظه : *
*عدم ردي لفتره ما لا يعني اني تركت  الموضوع او اني هربت مثلا لانه احيانا لا استطيع التواجد بسبب ظروف عملي *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*



لذلك فأن موضوع الالوهيه سيطول امره بينما يمكننا النقاش في الاسس اي النبوؤات حول المسيح و تطابقها مع شخص يسوع المسيح في الكتاب المقدس 

اي هل يسوع المسيح هو حقا المسيح الذي بشر به الكتاب المقدس و هل طبق المسيح كل النبوؤات ؟

ان غرضي من هذا الموضوع متصل بألوهيه المسيح لان في حاله عدم تطابق النبوؤات علي شخص يسوع المسيح ستسقط كل ادله الالوهيه التي سوف تتكلم عنها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما علاقة الوهية يسوع المسيح  .. بكون المسيح هو المُتنبأ عنه .

فشلك فى الرد على الادلة المطروحه على الوهية المسيح واضح .
اترك هذا الموضوع جانبا ليبقى شهادة حية على فشلك .

افتح موضوع جديد بعنوان هل المسيح هو المسيح يسوع  . 
تحياتى .*


----------



## المهندي (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*



ما علاقة الوهية يسوع المسيح .. بكون المسيح هو المُتنبأ عنه .

فشلك فى الرد على الادلة المطروحه على الوهية المسيح واضح .
اترك هذا الموضوع جانبا ليبقى شهادة حية على فشلك .

افتح موضوع جديد بعنوان هل المسيح هو المسيح يسوع  . 
تحياتى .

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*جميل بل اني سأنقل هذا الحوار الي منتدي اسلامي زياده مني حتي يكون هذه الشهاده الحيه علي فشلي علي جميع المستويات *
*و هذا وعد *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *جميل بل اني سأنقل هذا الحوار الي منتدي اسلامي زياده مني حتي يكون هذه الشهاده الحيه علي فشلي علي جميع المستويات *
> *و هذا وعد *



جميــــــل
افتح بقي موضوع جديد بعنوان : هل يسوع هو المسيح؟
و نعيد الكرة من جديد معك لكي تكون (شهادتين) بما انك رجل مسلم​


----------

